#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  ويكليكس تفضح قذارة المحتل الامريكى فى العراق بالمستندات الرسمية

## إيهاب احمد

*الجيش الاميركي قتل المئات على الحواجز وتستر على التعذيب في العراق* 


** *
* 
*الصفحة الاولى لموقع ويكيليكس على الانترنت * 
*
*
*دبي (ا ف ب) - كشف موقع ويكيليكس ان مئات المدنيين قتلوا على الحواجز الاميركية  في العراق وان الجيش الاميركي تستر على اعمال التعذيب التي تمارسها قوات الامن  العراقية، حسبما افادت قناة الجزيرة الجمعة نقلا عن وثائق سينشرها الموقع.*
*وبثت الجزيرة مساء الجمعة "اهم الاستخلاصات" الواردة في وثاثق سيقوم الموقع  المختص بتسريب الوثاثق العسكرية، بكشفها في الساعات القادمة وتغطي الفترة ما بين  بداية العام 2004 ونهاية العام 2009.*
*وابرز هذه الاستخلاصات قيام الجيش الاميركي ب "التستر على اعمال التعذيب" التي  تعرض لها سجناء عراقيون على ايدي قوات الشرطة والجيش العراقيين وصلت حد "اغتصابهم  وقتلهم أحيانا". وافادت وثائق ويكيليكس ان "الولايات المتحدة كانت على علم باعمال  التعذيب هذه لكنها امرت جنودها بعدم التدخل".*
*كما كشفت الوثائق ان "مئات المدنيين قتلوا على حواجز تسيطر عليها القوات  الاميركية" وذلك بالرغم من ان التصريحات الرسمية الاميركية تنفي ذلك. وقالت الجزيرة  ان عدد هؤلاء القتلى وصل الى 700. واضافت نقلا عن الوثائق ان "عدد القتلى المدنيين  في العراق اكثر بكثير مما هو معلن".*
*وبحسب ويكيليكس، فان عدد القتلى في العراق بلغ 109 الاف منذ الغزو الاميركي عام  2003 وحتى نهاية 2009 وفقا لوثائق الجيش الاميركي. واكدت الجزيرة ان "الملفات  السرية التي حصل عليها موقع ويكيليكس تكشف أن القوات الاميركية كانت تحتفظ بتوثيق  للقتلى والجرحى العراقيين، رغم انكارها علنيا لكل ذلك".*
*وقالت القناة القطرية ان "الوثائق تكشف عن وجود 285 الف ضحية عموما بينهم 109  الاف قتيل على الاقل". واضافت ان 63% من القتلى هم مدنيون. وتابعت ان "شهر  ديسمبر/كانون الاول 2006 كان الاكثر دموية حيث قتل 5183 في ذلك الشهر وحده، وصنف  4000 منهم بأنهم مدنيون".*
*وتفيد اخر الارقام الصادرة عن الجيش الاميركي في نهاية تموز/يوليو 2010، ان نحو  77 الف عراقي قتلوا بين كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 واب/اغسطس 2008، وهي الفترة الاكثر  دموية خلال سبع سنوات من الحرب.*
*وقالت الجزيرة ان وثائق ويكيليكس تشير ايضا الى "تورط" رئيس الوزراء العراقي  المنتهية ولايته نوري المالكي "في ادارة فرق للقتل والتعذيب". وتصور هذه الوثائق  "وجها خفيا للمالكي وهو يقود فرقا عسكرية تنفذ أوامره في الاغتيالات والاعتقالات".  وتكشف الوثائق العسكرية الاميركية ايضا عن "دور ايراني سري في تمويل وتسليح  الميليشيات الشيعية".*
*كما تنشر ويكيليكس بحسب الجزيرة "وثائق جديدة عن ضحايا (الشركة الامنية  الاميركية الخاصة) بلاكووتر من المدنيين".*
*ودانت وزيرة الخارجية الاميركية هيلاري كلينتون مساء الجمعة بشدة اي تسريب  معلومات يشكل تهديدا لحياة الاميركيين، بالموازاة مع نشر قناة الجزيرة لوثائق  ويكيليكس . وقالت لصحافيين "اعتقد بقوة انه علينا الادانة باوضح العبارات كشف افراد  او منظمات عن اي معلومات سرية قد تهدد حياة العاملين الاميركيين وشركائهم  والمدنيين".*
*وحذر متحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الاميركية من ان وثائق ويكيليكس قد تشكل تهديدا  للقوات الاميركية والعراقيين المتعاونين معها. كما حذر الامين العام للحلف الاطلسي  اندرس فوغ راسموسن الجمعة في برلين من تسريبات ويكيليكس قائلا ان "هذه التسريبات  مؤسفة للغاية ويمكن ان تكون لها عواقب سلبية جدا لجهة سلامة الاشخاص المعنيين".  واضاف "هذه التسريبات يمكن ان تعرض حياة جنود ومدنيين للخطر".*
*وطلب البنتاغون الذي اعلن الجمعة تعبئة 120 شخصا لتقييم النتائج المحتملة لنشر  المستندات، من وسائل الاعلام الاثنين "عدم تسهيل تسريب" المستندات حول العراق. وسبق  ان نشر ويكيليكس الذي تاسس في 2006، العديد من الوثائق السرية حول الحرب في العراق  وافغانستان.*
*واثار نشر ويكيليكس آلاف الوثائق العسكرية في تموز/يوليو استياء الحكومة  الاميركية، وحذر رئيس الاستخبارات الاميركية جيمس كلابر والمدير السابق لوكالة  الاستخبارات المركزية (سي اي ايه) مايكل هايدن من ان ذلك قد يقوض الجهود المبذولة  منذ هجمات 11 ايلول/سبتمبر 2001 لردم الهوة بين وكالات الاستخبارات المتنافسة.*
*وبالاضافة الى انتقادات الحكومة الاميركية، يواجه موقع ويكيليكس مشاكل داخلية  وتحقيقا قضائيا ضد مؤسسه جوليان اسانج في قضية انتهاكات جنسية. كما يعاني الموقع من  مشاكل مالية.*
*وابلغ اسانج صحيفة الغارديان ان الشركة البريطانية "ماني بوكرز" المتخصصة في  عمليات الدفع عبر الانترنت والتي يستخدمها الموقع لجمع التبرعات، اقفلت الحساب  العائد لويكيليكس في اب/اغسطس بعد ان وضعت حكومتا الولايات المتحدة واستراليا  الموقع على اللائحة السوداء في الايام التي تلت نشر الوثائق المتعلقة بحرب  افغانستان.*
*وخضع الموقع "لصيانة مبرمجة" منذ 29 ايلول/سبتمبر، الا انه وعد "بالعودة الى  الشبكة في اسرع وقت ممكن".*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*في صحيفة الاندبندنت كتب  روبرت فيسك  مقالا بعنوان "عار أمريكا" يقول فيه إن العرب كالعادة عرفوا. لقد كانوا يعرفون كل  شيء عن التعذيب الجماعي، واطلاق النار غير المشروع على المدنيين، واستخدام القصف  الجوي للمنازل، والاستعانة بمرتزقة من الاميركيين والبريطانيين، ومقابر القتلى  الأبرياء. الجميع يعلمون ذلك في العراق لأنهم كانوا الضحايا".*
*  ويمضى الكاتب فيقول "نحن فقط يمكننا أن ندعي أننا لم نعرف. يمكن فقط نحن في  الغرب قادرون على مواجهة كل ادعاء، ضد الأميركيين أو البريطانيين وإقامة سياج حولنا  مع الأكاذيب. إن الحديث عن أي شخص تعرض للتعذيب يعتبرونه دعاية إرهابية، واكتشاف  مقتل كل الأطفال داخل منزل في غارة جوية أمريكية يصبح أيضا نوعا من الدعاية  الإرهابية، أو "أضرارا جانبية"، أو ذلك التعبير البسيط "ليس لدينا معلومات حول  ذلك".*
*  ويمضي روبرت فيسك ليتطرق  مباشرة إلى ما تم كشفه أخيرا من معلومات من واقع ما تسرب من وثائق عسكرية حول الحرب في العراق  وهو ما يطلق عليه فيسك "عار أمريكا".*
*  ويوضح بقوله "إن لدينا مادة يمكن ان تصبح أساسا للمحامين في المحاكم". ويوضح  الأمر بقوله إن هناك السلطات العراقية كانت قد حظرت تشريح جثث العراقيين القتلى  التي تصل إلى مشرحة بغداد لأنهم قتلوا أثناء تعذيبهم بايدي عراقيين يعملون لحساب  القوات الأمريكية.*
*  ويتساءل: هل يتسق هذا مع 1300 تقرير أمريكي مستقل عن أشخاص تعرضوا للتعذيب في  أقسام الشرطة العراقية؟*
*  وينهي فيسك مقاله بقوله إن ما يثير حنق الجنرالات الأمريكيين ليس الكشف عن  الوثائق السرية ولا لأن هناك دماء أريقت ولكن لأنهم ضبطوا وهم يكذبون كما نعلم  جميعا.*

----------


## amshendy

> [B]*ودانت وزيرة الخارجية الاميركية هيلاري كلينتون مساء الجمعة بشدة اي تسريب معلومات يشكل تهديدا لحياة الاميركيين، بالموازاة مع نشر قناة الجزيرة لوثائق ويكيليكس . وقالت لصحافيين "اعتقد بقوة انه علينا الادانة باوضح العبارات كشف افراد او منظمات عن اي معلومات سرية قد تهدد حياة العاملين الاميركيين وشركائهم والمدنيين".
> ".*


اهداء الى ادعياء الشرف و البراءة و مروجى الاكاذيب اعضاء فريق التواصل
و سؤالى ممكن نعرف شركاؤكم فى مصر ؟
و ممكن نعرف عميلكم صاحب رشوة المرسيدس ؟

----------


## فريق التواصل

> اهداء الى ادعياء الشرف و البراءة و مروجى الاكاذيب اعضاء فريق التواصل


أولا، هذه المقالة تدور حول ممارسات وحوادث ارتكبتها السلطات العراقية داخل منشآت عراقية. نحن ندين تعذيب المعتقلين في أي دولة ولكننا لا نتحكم في شؤون هذه المنشآت الأجنبية.

ثانيا، لقد أنفقت الولايات المتحدة وقتها ومواردها الهائلة لتدريب القوات الأمنية العراقية بما في ذلك على الأخلاق والمهنية والالتزام بقوانين حقوق الإنسان. الأفعال التي تتحدث عنها هذه المقالة حدثت في سجون عراقية تديرها الحكومة العراقية. هل توحي بأنه علينا أن نتدخل في شؤون حكومة  مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة ونضبط النظام في سجونها؟ هل تقترح علينا دولا عربية أخرى لكي نتدخل ونمارس السيطرة عليها أيضا؟

وأخيرا، فيما يتعلق بنقاط التفتيش في العراق التي شيدت من قبل الجيش الأمريكي - أود أن أعلق على أن استخدامها هو اجراء عالمي موحد في أي دولة تعاني من أعمال عنف خطيرة. وكما أنه ليس سرا أنه تم قتل بعض الناس في نقاط التفتيش لأنهم فشلوا في الاستجابة للتعليمات المنشورة أو بسبب سوء تفاهم - هذه الوفيات هي مأساوية ومؤسفة. ومع ذلك، الإشارة إلى أن الجيش الأمريكي يستهدف المدنيين عند نقاط التفتيش بشكل عشوائي هو غير مبني على الواقع وهذه الأرقام التي وردت في هذه المقالة هي مبالغ فيها.

----------


## amshendy

> أولا، هذه المقالة تدور حول ممارسات وحوادث ارتكبتها السلطات العراقية داخل منشآت عراقية. نحن ندين تعذيب المعتقلين في أي دولة ولكننا لا نتحكم في شؤون هذه المنشآت الأجنبية.
> 
> ثانيا، لقد أنفقت الولايات المتحدة وقتها ومواردها الهائلة لتدريب القوات الأمنية العراقية بما في ذلك على الأخلاق والمهنية والالتزام بقوانين حقوق الإنسان. الأفعال التي تتحدث عنها هذه المقالة حدثت في سجون عراقية تديرها الحكومة العراقية. هل توحي بأنه علينا أن نتدخل في شؤون حكومة  مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة ونضبط النظام في سجونها؟ هل تقترح علينا دولا عربية أخرى لكي نتدخل ونمارس السيطرة عليها أيضا؟
> 
> وأخيرا، فيما يتعلق بنقاط التفتيش في العراق التي شيدت من قبل الجيش الأمريكي - أود أن أعلق على أن استخدامها هو اجراء عالمي موحد في أي دولة تعاني من أعمال عنف خطيرة. وكما أنه ليس سرا أنه تم قتل بعض الناس في نقاط التفتيش لأنهم فشلوا في الاستجابة للتعليمات المنشورة أو بسبب سوء تفاهم - هذه الوفيات هي مأساوية ومؤسفة. ومع ذلك، الإشارة إلى أن الجيش الأمريكي يستهدف المدنيين عند نقاط التفتيش بشكل عشوائي هو غير مبني على الواقع وهذه الأرقام التي وردت في هذه المقالة هي مبالغ فيها.


اذاعت احدى القنوات الفضائية ان احدى الوثائق تشير انكم استطعتم تجنيد ستين الف عراقى كعملاء لكم 
تعليق :
ستين الف جاسوس  اتعرفو فى العراق طيب فى مصر صاحب الرشوة وضعه ايه؟

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*

نشر الموقع اربعمئة الف وثيقة تقريبا


**                                             قال الاعلام الصيني الرسمي يوم الاثنين إن الحقائق  الجديدة التي كشفت عنها الوثائق السرية التي نشرت في موقع ويكيليكس مؤخرا  "لوثت سمعة الولايات المتحدة بوصفها دولة تدافع عن حقوق الانسان."*
*                       وكانت الوثائق العسكرية السرية التي نشرها الموقع  قبل يومين قد المحت الى ان الجيش الامريكي كان يغض الطرف عن انتهاكات  ارتكبتها السلطات العراقية بحق مواطنيها.*
*                       وجاء في مقال نشرته صحيفة الصين اليومية الحكومية  الاثنين: "ان حجم الجرائم (التي ارتكبت في العراق) يجب ان يغضب كل انسان،  ويضع علامة استفهام كبرى حول الصورة التي رسمتها الولايات المتحدة لنفسها  بوصفها نصيرة لحقوق الانسان في العالم."*
*                       ومضت الصحيفة للقول: "كانت الولايات المتحد  ولسنوات طويلة تلوح ببيرق حقوق الانسان من اجل انتقاد الآخرين، وعلى وجه  الخصوص الدول النامية. الا ان الولايات المتحدة ترفض اليوم ان تفسر او تصحح  الانتهاكات التي ارتكبتها هي بشهادة الوثائق التي نشرها موقع ويكيليكس."*
*                       واضافت بأن التسريبات الاخيرة كشفت للعالم "التصرف الفردي للولايات المتحدة والمعايير المزدوجة التي تتبناها."*
*                       وختم المقال بالقول: "ستخسر الولايات المتحدة مصداقيتها اذا لم تتعامل بشكل حازم مع الانتهاكات التي ترتكبها لحقوق الانسان."*
*                       يذكر ان واشنطن طالما انتقدت "اوضاع حقوق الانسان" في الصين، ويعتبر هذا الموضوع احد المواضيع الشائكة في العلاقات بين البلدين.*
*                       وكانت واشنطن قد دعت بكين في الشهر الماضي الى  اطلاق سراح ليو شياوبو، المنشق الصيني الذي منح جائزة نوبل للسلام، والذي  يقضي حكما بالسجن في الصين.*
*                       ومن المقرر ان يكون موضوع حقوق الانسان حاضرا على  جدول اعمال المحادثات التي سيجريها الرئيس الصيني هو جنتاو مع نظيره  الامريكي لدى زيارته للولايات المتحدة في يناير/كانون الثاني المقبل.*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*الاندبندنت: تسريب وثائق حرب العراق قد يكون خطيرا، لكن ابقاءها سرا كان خطأ*

**
*اسانج زاد من احتياطاته الامنية*


*                                             ما زال موضوع الوثائق السرية التي سربها موقع  ويكيليكس عن الحرب في العراق يستأثر بمساحات واسعة في الصحف البريطانية،  ومما نشرته الاندبندنت في الموضوع مقال لياسمين الباهي براون بعنوان "اسوأ  من سجل صدام"، تقول فيه ان نشر هذه الوثائق "قد يصب النار على الزيت ويكون  وقودا للتشدد والتعبئة للخلايا الجهادية والانتحاريين والحقد تجاه الغرب،  لكن اخفاءها كان خطأ منذ البداية."*
*                       عندما فضح مدير موقع ويكيليكس جوليان اسانج فضائح  الحكام في بلدان كالصين وكينيا اعتبر بطلا، لكنه الآن ينعت بالخائن لانه  فضح اسرار الغرب.*
*                       ومما جاء في الوثائق هائلة العدد التي كشف عنها  ويكيليكس ان قوات الاحتلال الامريكية والبريطانية في العراق قتلت زهاء 66  الف مدني، فهناك اشخاص تعرضوا للحرق وهناك من بترت اعضاؤهم وهناك من تعرض  لقتل بطيء. تعرضت النساء لاطلاق النار وكذلك الاطفال، ويبدو ان كل شيء يسمح  به خلال حملة عسكرية، وانه لا تطرح الكثير من الاسئلة.*
*                       وتذكر الكاتبة بمقولة جندي عسكري علق على مقتل  الناشطة الامريكية المناهضة للاحتلال الاسرائيلي بعدما دهسها جندي اسرائيلي  بجرافة: "خلال الحرب، ليس هناك مدنيون."*
*الديلي تلغراف*

**
**** كليغ عارض مشاركة بريطانيا في الحرب على العراق*


*                                             وفي نفس الشأن، تنشر صحيفة التلغراف فحوى اللقاء  الذي اجراه نائب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني *** كليغ مع بي بي سي حيث طالب  بتحقيق فيما كشفت عنه تسريبات ويكيليكس.*
*                       وقال *** كليغ: "يجوز التنديد بالطريقة التي حصلت بها هذه التسريبات لكنني اعتقد ان مضمونها خطير جدا."*
*                       وقال نائب رئيس الوزراء الليبرالي الديموقراطي  الذي يعرف بمعارضته لمشاركة بريطانيا في الحرب التي يصفها بغير المشروعة ان  "قراءة الوثائق مؤلمة وخطيرة جدا."*
*                       واضاف كليغ "كل ما يشير الى ان القواعد الاساسية  للحرب والنزاعات خرقت، او انه قد يكون سمح بممارسة التعذيب بشكل من الاشكال  يعتبر خطيرا جدا ويجب دراسته."*
*"مسرحية"*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*المتابعين الافاضل 
 يبدو اننى اخطأ ت حينما لم اكتب فى صدر الموضوع ممنوع دخول مناديب الدعاية فعلى الرغم من الانزعاج الرسمى الامريبكى والغربى من نشر وثائق ويكلكيس ومطالبة المجتمع الدولى واشنطن باجراء تحقيقات فورية فيما تضمنته الوثائق فلم يفت ذلك فى عضدد فريقث التضليل الذى لم يفتأ يمارس الاكاذيب بصورة فاجرة للمنطق الانسانى السليم 

فى كل المواثيق الدولية فدولة الاحتلال هى المسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن حماية المدنيين والتحقيق فى اى انتهاكات يتعرضون لها فى كامل الاراضى المحتلة فاى منطق يقول انه لا يجب التدخل واين هى الحكومة العراقية ذات السيادة وهل لو تم احتلال امريكا فهل تكون وقتها الحكومة الامريكية   
 ذات سيادة 
اما ان تكون اراقة الدماء الانسانية هى مجرد سوء تفاهم فهى جريمة اخرى تضاف الى السجل الدموى للشيطان الامريكى 
واخيرا الكب الواضح الى يقول ان الارقام مبالغ فيها هو قول سفيه فهة الوثائق خاصة بالجيش الامريكى وموثقة ولا يوجد اى لبس فيها 
كل يوم تزيدون من حجم الكرهية لكم فى قلوب الجميع 
الاحرار فى كل العالم يدينون افعالكم الهمجية ويوم الحساب يقترب والايام دول
*

----------


## amshendy

> *المتابعين الافاضل 
>  يبدو اننى اخطأ ت حينما لم اكتب فى صدر الموضوع ممنوع دخول مناديب الدعاية فعلى الرغم من الانزعاج الرسمى الامريبكى والغربى من نشر وثائق ويكلكيس ومطالبة المجتمع الدولى واشنطن باجراء تحقيقات فورية فيما تضمنته الوثائق فلم يفت ذلك فى عضدد فريقث التضليل الذى لم يفتأ يمارس الاكاذيب بصورة فاجرة للمنطق الانسانى السليم 
> 
> فى كل المواثيق الدولية فدولة الاحتلال هى المسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن حماية المدنيين والتحقيق فى اى انتهاكات يتعرضون لها فى كامل الاراضى المحتلة فاى منطق يقول انه لا يجب التدخل واين هى الحكومة العراقية ذات السيادة وهل لو تم احتلال امريكا فهل تكون وقتها الحكومة الامريكية   
>  ذات سيادة 
> اما ان تكون اراقة الدماء الانسانية هى مجرد سوء تفاهم فهى جريمة اخرى تضاف الى السجل الدموى للشيطان الامريكى 
> واخيرا الكب الواضح الى يقول ان الارقام مبالغ فيها هو قول سفيه فهة الوثائق خاصة بالجيش الامريكى وموثقة ولا يوجد اى لبس فيها 
> كل يوم تزيدون من حجم الكرهية لكم فى قلوب الجميع 
> الاحرار فى كل العالم يدينون افعالكم الهمجية ويوم الحساب يقترب والايام دول
> *


اخى ايهاب اسمح لى ان اقوم بدور محامى الشيطان و المدافع و المروج لاكاذيبهم اقوم بدور فريق التواصل وهذا هو ردهم 

انت تروج للارهاب و تسانده و تكذب و تنسى ان العراق دولة مستقلة ان كل مداخلاتك تحض على كراهية الامريكان و تساند الارهابيين الذين يقتلون المدنيين فى المساجد و المدارس فى حين ان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و معها عملائها نعنى اصدقائها من الديكتاتوريات نعنى الديمقراطيات الصديقة فى مساعدة وبناء الديمقراطية فى كل من العراق وافغانستان 
تحياتى 
ريق التواصل الإلكتروني – وزارة الخارجية الأميركية
U.S. Department of State
Digital Outreach Team

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *المتابعين الافاضل 
>  يبدو اننى اخطأ ت حينما لم اكتب فى صدر الموضوع ممنوع دخول مناديب الدعاية فعلى الرغم من الانزعاج الرسمى الامريبكى والغربى من نشر وثائق ويكلكيس ومطالبة المجتمع الدولى واشنطن باجراء تحقيقات فورية فيما تضمنته الوثائق فلم يفت ذلك فى عضدد فريقث التضليل الذى لم يفتأ يمارس الاكاذيب بصورة فاجرة للمنطق الانسانى السليم 
> 
> فى كل المواثيق الدولية فدولة الاحتلال هى المسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن حماية المدنيين والتحقيق فى اى انتهاكات يتعرضون لها فى كامل الاراضى المحتلة فاى منطق يقول انه لا يجب التدخل واين هى الحكومة العراقية ذات السيادة وهل لو تم احتلال امريكا فهل تكون وقتها الحكومة الامريكية   
>  ذات سيادة 
> اما ان تكون اراقة الدماء الانسانية هى مجرد سوء تفاهم فهى جريمة اخرى تضاف الى السجل الدموى للشيطان الامريكى 
> واخيرا الكب الواضح الى يقول ان الارقام مبالغ فيها هو قول سفيه فهة الوثائق خاصة بالجيش الامريكى وموثقة ولا يوجد اى لبس فيها 
> كل يوم تزيدون من حجم الكرهية لكم فى قلوب الجميع 
> الاحرار فى كل العالم يدينون افعالكم الهمجية ويوم الحساب يقترب والايام دول
> *




إنه أمر مضحك ومثير للسخرية حين يقوم أي شخص بانتقاد الولايات المتحدة لتقديم الدعم والمساعدات إلى دول أجنبية ولكن في نفس الوقت ينتقدها لعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية لأي دولة.

لمعلوماتك، لم تعد العراق دولة محتلة، بل هي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة وهي معترف بها من قبل شعبها ومن قبل المجتمع الدولي على ذلك النحو. قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 1859 يعترف بسيادة العراق واستقلاله. نص القرار موجود في الرابط أدناه:

http://www.unhcr.org/cgi-bin/texis/v...ocid=4961ee8f2

في حين أننا ننتقد الدول الحليفة على انتهاكاتها لحقوق الإنسان، ومع ذلك، فهي ليست من مسؤوليتنا أن نقوم بحفظ النظام في تلك الدول ونتأكد من أنهم يطبقون القواعد والتشريعات.

----------


## إيهاب احمد

فريق التضليل 
ردودكم تفضح قذارة السياسة الامريكيبة باكثر مما فعلت الوثائق المسربه والمنشورة بموقع ويكليكس 
الوثائق تتحدث عن الفترة ما بين 2004 - 2007 اى وقت وقوعه وما زال تحت الاحتلال الامريكى اى استخفاف تتحدث به واى مسئولين عنك لا يعرفون ما تكتب  ردك فضحك  فالوثائق كانت قبل صدور قرار مجلس الامن المثير للسخرية حال تحدثه عن بلد مستقل فى وجود قوات احتلال واغفاله لتحديد موعد للانسحاب ومحاكمة مجرمى الحرب استمروا حتى يعرفكم الجميع

----------


## نسمة أمل

*السلام عليكم : 

يا جماعة ممكن حدا يساعدني كيف ممكن نسجل و نطلع على هالوثائق ، انا سمعت بالخبر من قبل ما ينشر بس للاسف ما عرفت كيف سجل أو اطلع على هالوثائق 

يا ريت حدا منكم يساعدني*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)-- 
كشف مسؤول رفيع بوزارة الدفاع  الأمريكية "البنتاغون" لـCNN الأربعاء، أن الجندي الأمريكي المحتجز حالياً، برادلي  مانينغ، هو المشتبه به الرئيسي في تسريب عشرات الآلاف من الوثائق السرية الخاصة  بعمليات الجيش الأمريكي في أفغانستان.* 
 ويُعتقد أن مانينغ، البالغ من العمر 22 عاماً، والذي يواجه ثمانية اتهامات  بانتهاك القواعد الجنائية الأمريكية بنقل بيانات سرية، تمكن من الحصول على أكثر من  90 ألف وثيقة سرية، بالإضافة إلى حسابات بريد إلكتروني، ونشرها على الانترنت، حسبما  أفاد المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته نظراً لاستمرار التحقيق بالقضية.
 وكان الناطق باسم البنتاغون قد ذكر لـCNN في وقت سابق الثلاثاء، أن اللجنة  الخاصة للتحقيق في مدى سرية الوثائق المُسربة، خلصت إلى أنها ليس فيها أي مواد تحمل  "تصنيفاً سرياً عالياً"، فيما أصدر الرئيس الأفغاني، حامد كرزاي، أوامره إلى وزارة  الخارجية لتفحص كامل المواد المنشورة ودراسة طبيعتها.
 بالتزامن، قال جوليان أسانغ، المشرف على موقع "ويكيليكس" الذي سرّب الوثائق  لـCNN إن لديه 15 ألف مستند إضافي، يعتزم نشرها خلال فترة قريبة بعد إجراء عمليات  مراجعة عليها لحذف أسماء أشخاص منها، بحيث لا يطالهم أي تهديد.
 ويُعد نشر تلك الوثائق أكبر عملية تسريب استخباراتية في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة،  مقارنة بالكشف عن حقبة حرب فيتنام في "أوراق البنتاغون"، حيث علق دانيال ألسبيرغ،  مسؤول البنتاغون الذي سرب أسرار حرب فيتنام، بقوله: "لم نشهد تسريباً غير مصرحاً به  بهذا الحجم منذ 39 عاماً."


 يُذكر أن القضاء الأمريكي كان قد وجه رسمياً، في السادس من يوليو/ تموز الجاري،  تهمة "تسريب مواد سرية" إلى الجندي برادلي مانينغ، أحد أفراد الجيش الأمريكي  بالعراق، للاشتباه بدوره في تقديم شريط فيديو يظهر قيام مروحية أمريكية بعملية قصف،  اتضح أنها أدت إلى مقتل مدنيين. 
 وقرر القضاء العسكري توجيه ثمانية اتهامات جنائية إلى الجندي الذي اعتقل في  قاعدة أمريكية بالكويت، وشملت الاتهامات "التسريب غير المشروع لفيديو يصوّر عملية  وقعت في بغداد عام 2007، عبر نقل نسخة من التسجيل إلى كمبيوتره الشخصي."
 ويصور شريط الفيديو عملية القصف التي نفذتها مروحية من طراز أباتشي، وأدت إلى  مقتل 12 مدنياً في يوليو/ تموز 2007، بينهم اثنان من مراسلي وكالة أنباء  رويترز.
 وجاء توقيف مانينغ، وهو متخصص بتحليل المعطيات الاستخبارية، بعدما كشف موقع  إلكتروني هويته، مشيراً إلى أنه أكد لأحد قراصنة الانترنت بأنه هو المسؤول عن تسريب  الشريط، إلى جانب مجموعة أخرى من الوثائق لموقع "ويكيليكس."
 وبحسب المصادر، فإن موقع "ويكيليكس" يخضع لمراقبة الاستخبارات التي وصفته بأنه  "أحد المخاطر الممكنة التي تهدد القوات الأمريكية وجهود مكافحة حركات التمرد  المسلح."
 وكان الموقع الذي يُعتقد أنه يدار من قبل خمسة أشخاص، يعاونهم مئات المتطوعين،  قد جذب الانتباه إليه منذ أن بدأ العمل انطلاقاً من موقع مجهول في أوروبا، وذلك  اعتباراً من يناير/ كانون الثاني 2007.




 كما قام الموقع عام 2008 بتسريب مذكرة داخلية صادرة عن وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية  تتعلق بالمخاطر التي يفرضها الموقع نفسه على الأمن الأمريكي جاء فيه: "النشر الأخير  لوثائق سرية من الوزارة يقدم لوكالات الاستخبارات الأجنبية والتنظيمات الإرهابية  المعادية وحركات التمرد الأجنبية المعلومات الضرورية لاستهداف قوات أمريكية." 
 ولا يعرف أحد هوية الجهات الحقيقية التي تقف خلف الموقع، إلا أن هناك شخصية  واحدة معروفة تقدم نفسها للإعلام، وهو جوليان أسانغ، الذي يتولى منصب مدير الموقع.

----------


## إيهاب احمد

دعا أعلى مسؤول في مجال حقوق  الانسان بالامم المتحدة السلطات العراقية والامريكية إلى التحقيق بشأن  مزاعم التعذيب و"انتهاكات حقوق الانسان" في العراق التي كشفت عنها وثائق  عسكرية سرية امريكية نشرها موقع ويكيليكس الاسبوع الماضي. 
                      وقالت المفوضة العليا لحقوق الانسان في الأمم  المتحدة نافي بيلاي في بيان لها إن "على السلطات الامريكية والعراقية ان  تتخذ كل التدابير الضرورية للتحقيق حول كل المزاعم التي تضمنتها تلك  التقارير".
                      وحضت واشنطن وبغداد على "احالة المسؤولين عن  عمليات القتل غير القانونية والتصفيات والتعذيب وانتهاكات اخرى خطيرة  للحقوق الانسانية إلى القضاء".
                      وكان الجيش الامريكي نفى كونه قد غض الطرف عن ممارسات التعذيب في العراق.
                      وقال الجنرال جورج كايسي  الذي كان قائدا للقوات  الامريكية في العراق من عام 2004 الى 2007 ان سياسة الجيش الامريكي كانت  تطلب من كل الجنود الامريكيين بأن يرفعوا تقارير عن أي مزاعم اساءة معاملة  يرونها.


بيلاي تقول ان تسرب التقارير الميدانية قد عزز مخاوفها حيال انتهاكات خطيرة لحقوق الانسان في العراق.


                      بيد أن بيلاي قالت إن تسرب التقارير الميدانية الامريكية قد عززت من مخاوفها حيال انتهاكات خطيرة لقانون حقوق الانسان في العراق. 
                      واضافت أن الوثائق تشير الى ان الولايات المتحدة  واصلت تسليم المعتقلين إلى القوات العراقية على الرغم من معرفتها بانتشار  اساءة المعاملة على مستوى واسع.
*

"تحقيق شامل"
*
                      وذهب مانفريد نوفاك المقرر الخاص في الأمم المتحدة  ومستشارها لشؤون مكافحة التعذيب إلى أكثر من ذلك في الدعوة الى تحقيق شامل  بما أسماه ممارسات التعذيب بما فيها ما قام به ضباط أمريكيون. 
                      وقال نوفاك إنه لم يكن كافيا التحقيق في ما حدث  فقط العراق، ودعا الرئيس باراك اوباما إلى اطلاق تحقيق شامل في أي ممارسات  تعذيب قام بها مسؤولون أمنيون او عسكريون امريكيون، وضمنهم اولئك الذين  سلموا معتقلين إلى دول اخرى أمثال مصر والمغرب وسوريا مع علمهم بانهم  سيتعرضون إلى سوء المعاملة لديهم.
                      وقال نوفاك للصحفيين انه ثمة اختلاف بين ادراة  اوباما عن سلفه جورج دبليو بوش،الذي اطلق ما أسماه الحرب على الارهاب بعد  هجمات القاعدة على مركز التجارة العالمية.
                      وأوضح  أنه اعتاد على استلام شكاوى يومية تقريبا عن حالات تعذيب وانتزاع معلومات بالقوة الا أنها توقفت الان في الغالب.
                      بيد أنه اشار إلى أن الرئيس اوباما قد رفض كسلفه  ضمان اجراء مقابلات خاصة مع المعتقلين و تذرع بمبررات امن الدولة وسريتها  لمنع اقامة دعاوى قضائية مدنية بشأن مزاعم ضحايا تعذيب امريكي.

----------


## إيهاب احمد

* 
        الضغط يتصاعد على واشنطن بسبب وثائق ويكيليكس ومطالب بتحقيق  
 أ. ف. ب.     تتواصل  ردود الفعل المختلفة حول الوثائق التي كشف عنها موقع ويكيلكس لتشكّل ضغطا  سياسيا وحقوقيّا متصاعدا على إدارة الرئيس الأميركيّ باراك أوباما التي  ترفض إلى حدّ اللحظة الإعلان عن فتح تحقيق ينظر في مزاعم التعذيب  والانتهاكات التي وردت في الوثائق السريّة.
 

لندن:  تصاعد الضغط الأحد على الولايات المتحدة بعد الكشف عن حالات سوء معاملة  ارتكبها الجيش الأميركي أو قام بالتستر عليها خلال حرب العراق بموجب ما  كشفت عنه حوالي 400 ألف وثيقة نشرها موقع ويكيليكس.
 وقال  نائب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني *** كليغ الأحد في مقابلة مع تلفزيون هيئة  الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي وان"، "يمكننا التنديد بالطريقة التي حصلت  بها هذه التسريبات لكنني اعتقد أن مضمونها خطير جدا".
 وقال  نائب رئيس الوزراء الليبرالي-الديمقراطي إن "قراءة الوثائق مؤلمة وهي خطيرة  جدا. اعتقد ان الإدارة الأميركية تود ان تعطي ردها الخاص. ولا يعود الأمر  ألينا لكي نقول لهم كيف يقومون بذلك".
 وكليغ معروف بمعارضته لمشاركة لندن في الحرب على العراق التي وصفها بانها "غير مشروعة".
 وأضاف  كليغ "كل ما يدفع للاعتقاد ان القواعد الأساسية للحرب والنزاعات والمعارك  قد خرقت او انه قد يكون سمح بممارسة التعذيب بشكل ما، يعتبر خطيرا جدا ويجب  دراسته".
 ومضى يقول "يود الناس أن يحصلوا على رد لما يعد مزاعم خطيرة جدا يصفها الجميع بأنها تثير الصدمة".
 وتروي  الوثائق ال400 ألف التي نشرها موقع ويكيليكس الجمعة، والتي كتبها جنود  أميركيون بين كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 ونهاية 2009 العديد من حالات التعذيب  التي قامت بها القوات العراقية وكذلك "أكثر من 300 حالة تعذيب قامت بها  قوات التحالف" بحسب مؤسس الموقع جوليان اسانج.
 وأكد  اسانج السبت خلال مؤتمر صحافي في لندن انه أراد توضيح "الحقيقة" حول حرب  العراق واعدا بنشر مزيد من الوثائق الجديدة لكن هذه المرة حول أفغانستان.
 والجمعة  نددت وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية هيلاري كلينتون "بنشر اي معلومات (...)  يمكن ان تشكل تهديدا لحياة جنود ومدنيين اميركيين وحلفائهم".
 واعتبرت وزارتا الدفاع البريطانية والاسترالية ايضا ان نشر الوثائق يشكل خطرا على القوات المنتشرة ميدانيا.
 غير أن المقرر الخاص للامم المتحدة حول التعذيب دعا الرئيس الأميركي باراك اوباما إلى فتح تحقيق.
 وقال  المقرر لاذاعة بي بي سي4 السبت "كنت أتوقع ان يفتح (مثل هذا التحقيق) منذ  فترة طويلة لان الرئيس اوباما تولى السلطة مع وعد بالتغيير ... من واجب  الرئيس اوباما أن يدرس هذه الحالات".
 ودعت  منظمة العفو الدولية أيضا واشنطن إلى فتح تحقيق متحدثة عن "انتهاك خطير  للقانون الدولي" حين سلمت القوات الأميركية "ألاف المعتقلين للقوات  العراقية رغم علمها أنها تواصل ممارسة التعذيب".
 ودعت  منظمة "هيومن رايتس ووتش" المدافعة عن حقوق الإنسان "العراق إلى أن يلاحق  المسؤولين عن التعذيب وجرائم أخرى" وان تقوم "الولايات المتحدة بالتحقيق".
 لكن  واشنطن رفضت هذه الدعوات. وقال الناطق باسم الجيش الأميركي الكولونيل ديف  لابان لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية انه لا ينوي فتح تحقيق، مؤكدا انه في ما  يتعلق بسوء المعاملة من قبل العراقيين فان دور الجنود الأميركيين كان "ان  يقوموا بالمراقبة ووضع تقرير" لمسؤوليهم المكلفين نقله للسلطات العراقية.
 وفي  العراق اعتبر مؤيدو رئيس الوزراء المنتهية ولايته نوري المالكي نشر الوثائق  محاولة لزعزعة استقرار وضع رئيس الحكومة الحالي الذي يحاول البقاء في  السلطة.
 ورأى  النائب حسن السنيد المقرب من المالكي ان "التقرير يمثل حملة إعلامية تستهدف  الدولة والعملية السياسية، شنتها جهات كثيرة بينها قوى اقليمية وبعثيون  ومتضررون من قيام النظام السياسي" بعد العام 2003.
 وفي ما  ياتي ابرز النقاط الواردة في وثائق موقع ويكيلكس بعد تحليل أجرته وكالة  فرانس برس ووسائل إعلام شريكة لويكيليكس أبرزها صحف نيويورك تايمز  الأميركية والغارديان البريطانية ولوموند الفرنسية.

- خسائر في صفوف المدنيين:
 تتحدث  الوثائق عن مقتل 109 ألاف و32 شخصا في العراق، بينهم 66 الفا و81 مدنيا  (بمن فيهم 15 الفا "لم يتم الكشف عنهم حتى اللحظة")، 23 الفا و984 "من  الأعداء"، 15 الفا و196 عنصرا في القوات العراقية و3771 جنديا في قوات  الائتلاف.
- تعذيب:
 في ما  وصفه مؤسس ويكيليكس بانه "حمام دم"، تظهر الوثائق ان الجيش الاميركي كان  على علم بحالات سوء معاملة عدة على يد القوات العراقية الا انه غض النظر  عنها.
 وفي  احدى الوثائق، يؤكد معتقل انه "تعرض للضرب بواسطة سلك معدني على يد الشرطة  العراقية مدى ليلتين متتاليتين". فيما قال اخر انه "تعرض للضرب في باطن  قدميه".
 الا ان  ممارسة التعذيب لم تكن وقفا على القوات العراقية، اذ اشار مؤسس ويكيليكس  الى وجود "اكثر من 300 حالة موثقة عن تعذيب مارسته قوات الائتلاف، ليس فقط  في (سجن) ابو غريب بل في كل مكان".
 وقد سجل الجيش الأميركي جرائم قتل واغتصاب ارتكبتها القوات العراقية الا ان اي تحقيق لم يفتح في الموضوع.
- جرائم حرب أخرى:
 قتلت  القوات الأميركية ستمائة إلى سبعمائة مدني عند حواجز التفتيش التي اقامتها  على امتداد العراق، او خلال إطلاق نار استهدف مدنيين من طريق الخطأ.
 وقتلت  مروحية أميركية العام 2007 متمردين اثنين كانا ينويان تسليم نفسيهما بعدما  اعتبر محام للجيش انه من غير الممكن ان يسلم احد نفسه كمعتقل امام مروحية.
 وتشير  بعض الوثائق الى جرائم قتل اخرى ارتكبها عناصر في شركة الامن الخاصة  الاميركية "بلاك ووتر" التي صار اسمها "اكس ايه سرفيسز"، والتي تورطت في  فضائح عدة على خلفية دورها في مقتل 14 مدنيا في العراق عام 2007.*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*
نسمة امل
 الوثائق بالموقع كاملة وتم مسح الاسماء نتيجة ضغوط امريكية وتعهد مدير الموقع بنشر اكثر من 15000 وثيقة جديدة خلال الايام القادمة   
http://wikileaks.org/iraq/diarydig*

----------


## إيهاب احمد



----------


## فريق التواصل

> فريق التضليل 
> ردودكم تفضح قذارة السياسة الامريكيبة باكثر مما فعلت الوثائق المسربه والمنشورة بموقع ويكليكس 
> الوثائق تتحدث عن الفترة ما بين 2004 - 2007 اى وقت وقوعه وما زال تحت الاحتلال الامريكى اى استخفاف تتحدث به واى مسئولين عنك لا يعرفون ما تكتب  ردك فضحك  فالوثائق كانت قبل صدور قرار مجلس الامن المثير للسخرية حال تحدثه عن بلد مستقل فى وجود قوات احتلال واغفاله لتحديد موعد للانسحاب ومحاكمة مجرمى الحرب استمروا حتى يعرفكم الجميع




إذا كنت تتابع الأحداث في العراق منذ عام 2003، فستكون على علم بأنه جرت تغييرات وتطورات كبيرة على مر الخمس سنين الماضية. لقد تم استبدال الحكومة المؤقتة العراقية – والتي أنشئت عام 2004 من قبل الولايات المتحدة وحلفائها – بالحكومة العراقية الانتقالية. وبعد ذلك، تم تشكيل أول حكومة عراقية دائمة نتيجة للانتخابات التي أجريت عام 2005 ومن ثم تم الموافقة على دستور جديد من قبل الناخبين. 

إن مهمة أعضاء الحكومة والجيش الأمريكي في العراق هي مساعدة ودعم العراقيين في الشؤون العسكرية والمدنية حتى نهاية عام 2011، كما هو متفق عليه في اتفاقية وضع القوات الأمريكية في العراق (صوفا). إن موافقة الحكومة العراقية وتوقيعها على صوفا هو دليل على قبولها وتمسكها بشروط هذه الاتفاقية. تلعب الولايات المتحدة دور مساند في العراق، حيث تتخذ الحكومة والسلطات العراقية القرارات المتعلقة بكيفية حكم دولتهم.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> 


أجرى الجيش الأمريكي تحقيق شامل في الحادث الذي وقع قبل فترة ولم يعثروا على أي دليل لسلوك إجرامي من قبل أفراد الجيش الأمريكي. ومن المهم أن نشير إلى أن الحادث وقع أثناء معركة كبيرة في الشوارع بين مسلحين مناهضين للحكومة العراقية وبين القوات الأمريكية والحكومة العراقية. 


كما يظهر شريط الفيديو عدة أفراد كانوا يحملون أسلحة، بما في ذلك رشاشات الكلاشنيكوف وقذائف الـ آر بي جي. كما يظهر الفيديو أيضا أنه طلب مرارا من الأفراد العسكريين التأكد من أن الأسلحة كانت واضحة وظاهرة قبل فتح النار. 


لم تعلم القوات العسكرية الأمريكية بوجود صحفيين أو أطفال في مكان الحادث، وكما أن الصحفيين لم يرتدوا سترات الصحافة والا لكان تم التعرف عليهم بشكل واضح كصحافيين، والأطفال الذين كانوا في الشاحنة كانوا غير مرئيين للقوات الأمريكية.


عندما وصل أفراد الجيش الأمريكي الى مكان الحادث، قاموا على الفور بإجلاء الأطفال إلى مستشفى عسكري أمريكي، وفي اليوم التالي تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى عراقي.

----------


## amshendy

> إذا كنت تتابع الأحداث في العراق منذ عام 2003، فستكون على علم بأنه جرت تغييرات وتطورات كبيرة على مر الخمس سنين الماضية. لقد تم استبدال الحكومة المؤقتة العراقية – والتي أنشئت عام 2004 من قبل الولايات المتحدة وحلفائها – بالحكومة العراقية الانتقالية. وبعد ذلك، تم تشكيل أول حكومة عراقية دائمة نتيجة للانتخابات التي أجريت عام 2005 ومن ثم تم الموافقة على دستور جديد من قبل الناخبين. 
> 
> إن مهمة أعضاء الحكومة والجيش الأمريكي في العراق هي مساعدة ودعم العراقيين في الشؤون العسكرية والمدنية حتى نهاية عام 2011، كما هو متفق عليه في اتفاقية وضع القوات الأمريكية في العراق (صوفا). إن موافقة الحكومة العراقية وتوقيعها على صوفا هو دليل على قبولها وتمسكها بشروط هذه الاتفاقية. تلعب الولايات المتحدة دور مساند في العراق، حيث تتخذ الحكومة والسلطات العراقية القرارات المتعلقة بكيفية حكم دولتهم.


كلام جميل و حلو 
طيب ممكن نعرف مين الستين الف عميل اللى فى العراق  ؟
بالتاكيد هم الدمى فى الحكومة و اعضاء المجالس و غيرهم 
يعنى امريكا قعدت مع عملاء امريكا و اتفقو مع بعض 
بذمتك دى مش نكته
و سيبك انت من الانتخابات الحرة و النزيهة و الشفافة لان احنا فى مصر اساتذة فى الحكاية دى و مش بعيد ان خبرائنا هما اللى ضبطو الانتخابات فى افغانستان و العراق
مش عارف هل مسموح بالاسئلة الشخصية 
تفتكر انت مصدق ردودك

----------


## إيهاب احمد

* طالب المقرر الخاص للأمم المتحدة لشؤون التعذيب، مانفريد نواك، الولايات المتحدة  بالتحقيق فى المعلومات الخاصة بتعذيب المشتبه بهم من قبل السلطات المحلية خلال  حربها على العراق. وقال نواك، فى تقرير نشرته صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال أمس: «يجب على  الولايات المتحدة تعيين مدع خاص، أو لجنة مستقلة من خبراء دوليين للتحقيق فى  المعلومات الخاصة بترحيل المعتقلين لتعذيبهم فى العراق ومصر والمغرب وسوريا». 
 وأضاف نواك: «إن الوثائق التى تم تسريبها مؤخرا، حول تسليم السجناء الأمريكيين،  تؤكد ما كنا نعرفه وسمعنا عنه بشأن جرائم التعذيب الوحشية التى كانت تمارسها القوات  العراقية والميليشيات غير النظامية بشكل منهجى».
 وأشارت الصحيفة نقلا عن مسؤولين بوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية إلى أن «موقع ويكيليكس  يستعد لنشر مواد إضافية مأخوذة من شبكات الكمبيوتر العسكرية».
*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*أ ف ب  دعت وزارة الخارجية الروسية أمس الولايات المتحدة إلى إجراء “تحقيق دقيق” حول  الجرائم المرتكبة في العراق، والتي يُتهم الأميركيون بالتغاضي عنها وفق آلاف  الوثائق التي نشرها موقع ويكيليكس على شبكة الإنترنت. 
  وقالت وزارة الخارجية الروسية في بيان “لابد من دراسة مفصلة للشهادات المتعلقة  بقتل مدنيين أبرياء وأعمال التعذيب وإساءة المعاملة التي تعرض لها معتقلون، وهي  أفعال قالت وسائل الإعلام إن القيادة العسكرية الأميركية كانت على علم بها”. 
  وأضافت أن “السلطات الأميركية ملزمة بإجراء تحقيق دقيق ومستقل وشفاف بشأن كل  المعلومات التي نقلتها وسائل الإعلام”. 
*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*تقرير: فيلمين دي خروت
*


> 


* / في 12 يوليو 2007 أطلق جنود أمريكيون من على متن طائرة  أباتشي كانت تحوم فوق بغداد النار على أربعة عشر مواطنا على الأرض وأردوهم  قتلى.*
 *ادعي الجيش الأمريكي دائما أنه كان يرد على نيران المتمردين. و قد حاولت وكالة  روترز للأنباء لسنوات طويلة العثور على تسجيلات فيديو خاصة بالجيش الأمريكي إلى أن  قام مصدر مجهول بعرض هذه التسجيلات على موقع ويكيليكس.*
 *ويكيليكس*
 *في هذا المقطع الصوتي يطلب الجنود الأمريكيون على ظهر الأباتشي تصريحا بإطلاق  النار ويحصلون عليه، بعد أن يصفوا الهدف بأنه يتكون من عشرين شخصا، وأن خمسة أو ستة  منهم مسلحون برشاشات روسية وأن بحوزتهم قاذفة صواريخ. لكن الحقيقة هي أنهم مواطنون  عراقيون بينهم طفلان وصحفيان عراقيان يعملان لصالح وكالة رويترز.*
 *الفيديو الذي تم تصويره من داخل الهيلكوبتر يصور عملية إطلاق النار والتعليقات  التي كان الجنود الأمريكيون يتبادلونها أثناء ذلك، حيث كانوا يضحكون ويمتدحون بعضهم  البعض بسبب دقتهم في إصابة الهدف، وعندما يصاب الطفلان فإن أحد الجنود يقول: " ألا  تعرفون أنه لم يكن عليكم جلب الأطفال إلى المعركة".*
 *تأثر 
بعد انتهاء عملية إطلاق النار تناول الجنود الأمريكيون العملية  بالتحليل، لكنهم لم يخلصوا إلى وجود ما هو غير مألوف. فقد كانوا بالفعل يعتقدون  أنهم يتعاملون هنا مع مجموعة من المتمردين وبالتالي فإن الأمر لم يكن به ما يثير  استغراب قادة الجيش.*

 *في النهاية تمكن أحدهم من نشر الصور والتسجيلات الصوتية والتعليقات بين الجنود  على موقع ويكيليكس. وقد تطلب إعداد هذه المواد لنشرها الكثير من كبح المشاعر وكان  عملا شاقا، كما يقول الناشط على الانترنت روب غونغرايب الذي يعمل مع ويكيليكس.  ويضيف أنه شاهد تسجيل الفيديو المشوش آلاف المرات، لكن وجوه الأشخاص لم تتضح لديه  إلا بعد أن رأى الصور المتعلقة بالناجين." عندما وصلتنا الصور التي التقطها  الصحفيون الايسلنديون ورأينا وجوه الأطفال وجراحهم وآثار الدماء عليهم ، عندها فقط  شعرنا بأن ما حدث حقيقي، وقد حاولت إلى حد هذه اللحظة النظر إلى الموضوع بحياد، وهو  أمر صعب جدا مع هذه الصور، إلا أن شيئا بداخلي انكسر عند رؤية الصور الملونة، لقد  شعرت بالصدمة".*

 *نشر الفيلم الذي هو نتاج تعاون بين موقع ويكيليكس والتلفزيون الوطني بايسلندا،  كان نتيجة عمل طويل جدا كما يقول غونغرايب.*
 *تم التدقيق في الصور واحدة فواحدة للتأكد من صحتها، وقد تم استحداث موقع حول نشر  الفيلم وهو موقع www.collateralmurder.org ، كما أن  الفريق العامل في ويكيليكس أرسل مجموعة من الصحفيين الأيسلنديين إلى بغداد للقاء  عائلات الناجين والحديث إلى أقرباء وعائلات الضحايا.*
 *عدسة*
 *التسجيلات والصور المعروضة أحدثت صدمة وهزت كل العالم، و قد أكد أحد جنرالات  الجيش الأمريكي أن صور الفيديو حقيقية، ويعتقد الجيش الأمريكي أن الجنود ظنوا أن  عدسة آلة التصوير التي يحملها المصور هي قاذفة صواريخ ولهذا السبب أطلقوا  النيران.*
 *إلا أن هذا لا يفسر استمرارهم في إطلاق النار بعد أن حاولت فرق المساعدات  الإنسانية إسعاف صحفي ونقله إلى مكان آمن. ويرى غونغرايب أن القصص الرسمية التي  رويت عن الحرب في العراق مشكوك في الكثير منها.*
 

 *" يجب أن نتساءل حول صحة الروايات، يجب أن نبدأ في التساؤل حول الرواية المظللة  لهذه الحرب ورؤية الحقائق حول ما يسمى ب " الدعم الجوي القريب". فطائرات الأباتشي  كانت تعمد إلى تخمين الهدف من مسافة 400 متر في الجو في حرب قذرة لمقاومة المتمردين  في المدن".*
 *يقول غونغرايب إن أكثر ما صدمه هو التسمية المحايدة للضحايا، فقد كان الجيش  الأمريكي يستعمل عبارات مثل المتمردين والضحايا من المواطنين ولم تكن التسمية  الأخيرة تخلو من حد أدنى من الدعاية، إلا في حالة واحدة وهي عندما يتعلق الأمر  بضحايا من الأطفال.*
 *في رأي الجيش فإن عملية إطلاق النار من الهيلكوبتر أدى إلى مقتل متمردين وأطفال.  وبعد نشر الفيديو من قبل ويكيليكس فان هذه النسخة ألقيت إلى الأبد في سلة المهملات.*

----------


## فريق التواصل

نحن نأخذ على محمل الجد أي وجميع مزاعم انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان، سواء كانت من قبل قواتنا أو من قبل القوات العسكرية أو أفراد الشرطة التابعة لحكومات أخرى.

الحكومة العراقية هي مسؤولة عن أفعالها وعن معاملتها للمحتجزين من مواطنيها، وهذه هي محادثة أجريناها وسنواصل إجراءها مع الحكومة العراقية.

يشجعنا البيان الذي أصدره مكتب رئيس الوزراء العراقي يوم 25 أكتوبر أن مجلس الأمن القومي العراقي سيشكل لجنة برئاسة وزير العدل للنظر في تقارير عن انتهاكات ومساءلة الأشخاص الذين انتهكوا حقوق المواطنين. نحن نتوقع من هذه اللجنة أن تقوم بإجراء أعمالها بطريقة شفافة.

----------


## سيد حسن

*السؤال لفريق التواصل :

اذا كان الهدف الاساسى من غزو قوات الحلفاء بقيادة الولايات المتحدة العراق هو انهاء التهديدات النووية العراقية لجيرانها وعلى رأسها اسرائيل ، فلماذا ظلت قوات التحالف محتلة للعراق منذ 2003 وحتى الان اى اكثر من سبع سنوات رغم عدم عثورها على اية دلائل على وجود تهديدات نووية عراقية ؟!! .
*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *تقرير: فيلمين دي خروت
> *
> 
> * / في 12 يوليو 2007 أطلق جنود أمريكيون من على متن طائرة  أباتشي كانت تحوم فوق بغداد النار على أربعة عشر مواطنا على الأرض وأردوهم  قتلى.*
>  *ادعي الجيش الأمريكي دائما أنه كان يرد على نيران المتمردين. و قد حاولت وكالة  روترز للأنباء لسنوات طويلة العثور على تسجيلات فيديو خاصة بالجيش الأمريكي إلى أن  قام مصدر مجهول بعرض هذه التسجيلات على موقع ويكيليكس.*
>  *ويكيليكس*
>  *في هذا المقطع الصوتي يطلب الجنود الأمريكيون على ظهر الأباتشي تصريحا بإطلاق  النار ويحصلون عليه، بعد أن يصفوا الهدف بأنه يتكون من عشرين شخصا، وأن خمسة أو ستة  منهم مسلحون برشاشات روسية وأن بحوزتهم قاذفة صواريخ. لكن الحقيقة هي أنهم مواطنون  عراقيون بينهم طفلان وصحفيان عراقيان يعملان لصالح وكالة رويترز.*
>  *الفيديو الذي تم تصويره من داخل الهيلكوبتر يصور عملية إطلاق النار والتعليقات  التي كان الجنود الأمريكيون يتبادلونها أثناء ذلك، حيث كانوا يضحكون ويمتدحون بعضهم  البعض بسبب دقتهم في إصابة الهدف، وعندما يصاب الطفلان فإن أحد الجنود يقول: " ألا  تعرفون أنه لم يكن عليكم جلب الأطفال إلى المعركة".*
>  *تأثر 
> ...


 

أجرى الجيش الأمريكي التحقيق في الأحداث التي وقعت في هذا الفيديو، وكما ذكرت سابقاً: خلص التحقيق إلى أنه لم يرتكب الجنود أي سلوك إجرامي. أُرسلت الطائرة المروحية لمساعدة ودعم القوات الأمريكية والعراقية البرية التي واجهت إطلاق نار من مسلحين مناهضين للحكومة العراقية.

أكرر، الجيش الأمريكي لا يستهدف المدنيين عن قصد، وفي حال سقوط ضحايا من المدنيين، فنحن نحزن ونأسف بشدة على ذلك. لا تكسب الحكومة الأمريكية شيئا من هذه الحوادث المؤسفة.

في هذه النسخة غير المحررة من الفيديو، سترى أن مقاطع مهمة من فيديو Wikileaks للحادث قد تم قصها من الشريط وبتعمد لأنها تكشف حقيقة ما حصل في الحادث. في هذا الفيديو يمكنك أن ترى بوضوح المسلحين المناهضين للحكومة العراقية القريبين من منطقة الحادث وأسلحتهم كانت واضحة :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgYfT...layer_embedded

اسمح لي أن أطرح عليك السؤال التالي: اذا كان الجيش الأمريكي غير مهتم بهؤلاء الأطفال في الفيديو، لماذا إذا هرعوا لمساعدة وانقاذ الأطفال؟ في الواقع، قاموا بمساعدة الأطفال حيث أسرعوا بأخذهم الى المستشفى.

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*المقدمة*
*كما أصبح  معلوما للجميع ان موقع وكيليكس قد سرب ما يقارب 400 ألف وثيقة سرية أمريكية حول حرب  العراق والجرائم التي أقترفت خلالها، وتعد هذه العملية أكبر تسريب مخابراتي في  تاريخ الولايات المتحدة وأعظم رواية داخلية لأي حرب في السجل العام الأمريكي أو حتى  العالمي. هذا الكشف يوفر مجموعة نفيسة من أدلة جديدة على العنف والتعذيب والمعانات  التي حلت بالعراق منذ الغزو الأمريكي الغاشم عام 2003. على الرغم من إدعاءات  الحكومة الأمريكية على العكس من ذلك، تظهر السجلات أن البنتاجون كان يحفظ إحصاء  القتلى من المدنيين في العراق. فريق هيئة إحصاء القتلى في العراق "إراك بودي كاونت"  يقول أن الملفات تحتوي على أدلة على وجود خسائر إضافية تقدر بـ 15000 قتيل مدني  عراقي أو أكثر لم تكن معروفة سابقا. من المرجح أن هذا الرقم هو أعلى بكثير مما وجد  لأن سجلات الحرب حذفت كثيرا من الحالات في الأماكن التي قتل فيها المدنيين  العراقيين على يد الجنود الأمريكان، بضمن ذلك الهجوم الأمريكي على الفلوجة عام  2004. سجلات الحرب تظهر أيضا أن الولايات المتحدة فرضت سياسة رسمية لتجاهل إنتهاكات  حقوق الإنسان التي إرتكبها الجيش العراقي العميل الذي شكله الإحتلال الغاشم. بموجب  الأمر المعروف بـ "فراجو 242" الصادر في يونيو/حزيران 2004، مُنِعتْ قوات التحالف  من التحقيق في أي من الإنتهاكات التي إرتكبتها القوات العراقية العميلة ضد  العراقيين الآخرين. مئات الحالات من حالات القتل والتعذيب والإغتصاب على يد القوات  العراقية العميلة قد أهملت.*

*ظهر دليل  جديد أيضا حول جرائم حرب أمريكية محتملة أخرى في العراق. وفقا لسجلات الحرب، قتلت  طائرة هليكوبتر أمريكية من طراز أباتشي عراقيين اثنين في شباط/فبراير 2007، بالرغم  من أنهم كانوا يحاولون الإستسلام. وحدة المروحية كانت تابعة لنفس وحدة المروحيات  التي قتلت اثني عشر شخصا وجرحت طفلان في هجوم 12 يوليو/تموز 2007 والتي صورت عملية  المذبحة على شريط فيديو الذي سربه موقع ويكيليكس في وقت سابق من هذا العام. وتظهر  السجلات أيضا بأن مروحيات مسلحة أمريكية قتلت المزيد من المدنيين العراقيين بعد  أربعة أيام فقط في وقت لاحق من تلك المذبحة، حيث أعلن في 16 يوليو/تموز 2007 أن  مروحيات أمريكية قتلت أربعة عشر مدنيا في شرق بغداد.*

*وتكشف  الوثائق أيضا أن مرتزقة شركة بلاك ووتر العسكرية الخاصة قد قتلت المزيد من المدنيين  العراقيين مما كان معروفا سابقا. هناك تقارير عن أربعة عشر حادثة إطلاق نار منفصلة  شاركت فيها مرتزقة بلاك ووتر، مما أسفر عن مقتل عشرة مدنيين وجرح سبعة آخرين. لا  يتضمن هذا مجزرة ساحة النسور التي قتل فيها سبعة عشر مدنيا. حادث ثالث لاطلاق النار  حصل أيضا بينما كانت قوات بلاك ووتر تحرس دبلوماسيين أمريكان.*

*لأكثر من 832  حالة قتل سجلت في نقاط التفتيش بين عامي 2004 و 2009، كانت هناك ما يقدر بـ 681  حالة قتل من المدنيين. ووفقا لمكتب الصحافة الاستقصائية في لندن أن خمسون عائلة  أطلقت عليها النار وثلاثون طفل قتلوا في تلك الحوادث الإجرامية.*

*هاجمت إدارة  أوباما بالطبع موقع ويكيليكس لكشفه الجرائم الأمريكية في العراق. وقال المتحدث بإسم  البنتاغون جيف موريل أن ويكيليكس يعرض القوات الامريكية للخطر وذكر أن خلاصة القول  "أن قواتنا في خطر جدا نتيجة لهذا التسريب، أخذا بنظر الإعتبار الحقيقة أن وسائلنا  وتقنياتنا أصبحت مكشوفة في هذه الوثائق، وأعدائنا بلا شك سيحاولون إستعمالها ضدنا،  مما يجعل عملهم صعب وخطر لدرجة أكبر".*
*ورفض المتحدث  باسم وزارة الخارجية فيليب كراولي هذه الإتهامات، قائلا ان الولايات المتحدة دربت  قوات الأمن العراقية في مجال حقوق الإنسان. كراولي قال حرفيا: "كانت قواتنا ملزمة  بالإبلاغ عن الانتهاكات إلى السلطات المختصة ومتابعة ذلك، وكانوا قد فعلوا ذلك في  العراق. إذا كانت هناك ضرورة للمحاسبة، أولا وقبل كل شيء يجب أن يكون هناك محاسبة  من قبل الحكومة العراقية نفسها". وفي الوقت نفسه، نفى الجنرال جورج كيسي- الذي كان  يرأس القوات الامريكية في العراق خلال عام 2004 إلى عام 2007 - أيضا ان الولايات  المتحدة قد غضت الطرف عن إساءة معاملة السجناء.*

*طبعا لا أحد  من هؤلاء المسؤولين يكترث بالضحايا العراقيين. لكن مع هذا فإن سجلات الحرب أثارت  قلقا وإدانة عالمية. في بريطانيا، قال نائب رئيس الوزراء *** كليج بأن الإدعاءات  "خطير للغاية" ويجب أن "تفحص بشكل صحيحح". مجلس التعاون الخليجي من ناحيته حث إدارة  أوباما على فتح تحقيق جدي وشفاف في جرائم محتملة ضد الإنسانية. وفي غضون ذلك، دعا  محقق الأمم المتحدة الرئيسي في التعذيب، مانفريد نواك، إدارة أوباما الى أن تأمر  بإجراء تحقيق كامل في دور القوات الأمريكية في انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان في العراق.  وقالت هيومن رايتس ووتش بأن الولايات المتحدة الأميركية لربما قد خرقت القانون  الدولي إذا كانت قد نقلت المعتقلين بمعرفة مسبقة إلى أماكن محتملة تسوء فيها معاملة  السجناء.*

*قبل الولوج  في نقل ما قيل في المقابلة الصحفية مع الصحفيين الثلاثة التي حصلت في 25/10/2010  نود نقل مقتطف مما قاله جوليان أسانج مؤسس موقع ويكيليكس في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي  عقده في لندن يوم السبت الماضي المصادف 24/10/2010 حول هذا الموضوع وما ذكره في  المقابلة مع إيمي جودمان التي أجريت معه في 26/10/2010 كتوضيح لأسباب تسريب  المعلومات العسكرية الأمريكية السرية في موقعه وكجواب على أصحاب نظرية المؤامرة  الذين يتسرعون في إبداء الأراء المشككة بغاية التسريب وحرمان أصحاب الضمير الحي من  قطف ثمرة نشاطهم الإنساني. قال جوليان أسانج في المؤتمر الصحفي في لندن ما  يلي:*

*"في الإفراج  عن هذه الوثائق الـ "400000" حول الحرب في العراق، والتفاصيل الحميمة الخاصة لتلك  الحرب من منظور الولايات المتحدة، نأمل في تصحيح البعض من ذلك الهجوم على الحقيقة.  لقد رأينا بأن هناك ما يقرب من 15000 حالة لم تكن معروفة أو موثقة أبدا من حالات  المدنيين الذين قتلوا في اعمال عنف في العراق. العراق، كما نرى، كان حمام دم في كل  ركن من تلك البلاد. وقال إن الأهداف المعلنة للذهاب إلى تلك الحرب، لتحسين حالة  حقوق الإنسان، وتحسين سيادة القانون، لم تنتج، ومن ناحية الأعداد الصرفة للاشخاص  الذين قتلوا بصورة إعتباطية، تفاقم الوضع في العراق".*

*نص حوار مقابلة جوليان أسانج مع إيمي جودمان:*
*إمي جودمان تحي جوليان أسانج المتواجد في لندن مباشرة عبر القمر الصناعي  وتستمر في حديثها كمقدمة قبل أن تسأله حول التسريبات التي نشرت في موقع وكيليكس.  ذكرت إيمي جودمان مايلي:*
*حسنا، تغطي  هذه الوثائق فترات من 2004 إلى بداية 2010. أنه الوصف الأكثر دقة لحرب من أي وصف تم  الإفرج عنه في وقت مضى. داخلها، يمكننا أن نرى 285000 إصابة. أضيفت، تقرير بتقرير.  ذلك كل مصاب، حيث حدث، متى حدث، ومن الذي تضمن، وفقا لتقارير عسكرية داخلية  أمريكية.*

*الآن، النظر  الى مجموعات معينة من الضحايا، يمكننا أن نرى، على سبيل المثال، أكثر من 600 مدني  قتلوا في عمليات القتل عند نقاط حاجز التفتيش، بضمن ذلك الأطفال الثلاثون، سابقا،  في الغالب سابقا لم تنشر، بأن ثلاثة أرباع الذين قتلوا في عمليات القتل عند نقاط  التفتيش، طبقا للجيش الأمريكي نفسه كانوا من المدنيين، وربع واحد فقط وفقا لتقرير  عسكري داخلي للجيش الأمريكي كانوا من المتمردين (إنسيرجينتس، المقاومة).*

*نرى التقارير  التي تغطي 284 حالة تعذيب أو غيره من أشكال إساءة معاملة السجناء من قبل قوات  التحالف، التي تغطي 300 شخص مختلفين. نحن نرى أكثر من ألف تقرير حول التعذيب وغيره  من إساءة معاملة السجناء من قبل الدولة العراقية نفسها، كثيرا منهم أو معظمهم لم  يحظوا لأي تحقيق ذا مغزى. سمعت في مقدمتك أن البنتاغون يدعي أن الحكومة العراقية هي  المسؤولة عن هذا، ولكن في القانون الدولي، هو الشخص  أو الحكومة أو المنظمة التي لها السيطرة الفعلية هي المسؤولة. وبالتأكيد، قبل  التسليم القانوني التقني من سلطة التحالف المؤقتة إلى الحكومة العراقية، فمن الواضح  أن الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من قوات التحالف كانت فعليا، المجموعة المسؤولة قانونا  عن تلك. نرى في المملكة المتحدة، فيل شاينر و مجموعته "محامو المصلحة  العامة" ومنظمة العفو الدولية، وفي نيويورك، هيومن رايتس ووتش تدعو الى التحقيق،  وفي بعض الحالات، إقامة دعاوى قضائية ضد قوات التحالف عن حالات وفاة غير  مشروعة.*

*هناك جوانب  أخرى، أيضا. ويمكننا أن نرى تدخل إيران في العراق بمختلف الأشكال من الدعم المقدم  إلى الجماعات الشيعية. ويمكننا أن نرى الفساد موجود في حكومة المالكي، بما في ذلك  على ما يبدو قوات خاصة – فرقة قوات خاصة عراقية - مسؤولة شخصيا للمالكي ولا تكلف  بمهام من قبل الجيش العراقي نفسه - التي تنتشر مدججة بالسلاح وتهدد بإستعمال القوة  ضد ومن المحتمل اغتيال المعارضين.*

*إيمي جودمان تسأل جوليان أسانج: كيف حصلت  على هذه الوثائق، ومن الذي كتبها؟*

*جوليان أسانج يجيب: الوثائق هي  التي يشار إليها في المصطلحات العسكرية "تقارير عمل كبير"، وهكذا فإن هذه التقارير  هي تقارير ميدانية أبرقت لاسلكيا من قبل الجيش الأميركي إلى القاعدة عن كل شيء  أعتبر من قبل هؤلاء الجنود والقادة مهم. هكذا، وهذا هو إطلاق عملية عسكرية، اسقاط  قنبلة، اعتقال أو احتجاز الأشخاص، ومنها يوجد هناك حوالي 174000 حالة موثقة في هذه  المادة؛ إرتباطات القيادة الرئيسية الهامة، وبالتالي الإجتماعات مع بعض الزعماء  الرئيسيين والجيش الأمريكي. هي إذا رغبتي، ما يستعمله الجيش الأمريكي ووزارة الدفاع  الأمريكية كمكوناتها الخام الأولية من أجل التوصل الى سياسة وفهم عن كيفية سير  الحرب.*

*بوضوح أن هذه  المواد لابد أن أتت من شخص أو بعض الأشخاص داخل البنتاغون أو داخل القوات العسكرية  للولايات المتحدة. ومن الجدير بالذكر الإشارة الى ان هناك بشكل واضح أناس طيبون في  البنتاغون من الذين كانوا غير راضيين عن التقدم المحرز في الحرب على العراق. واختار  هؤلاء الناس تزويدنا بهذه المواد، ومن المفترض، اختاروا تزويدنا بمواد أخرى التي  نشرناها على مر السنين.*

*إيمي جودمان: جوليان،  أردت أن أعرض لك بعض التعليقات الصادرة عن الجيش، ويكيليكس تعرضت لانتقادات بسبب  الإفراج عن هذه الوثائق. وهذا هو ما - حسنا، الجنرال المهان والمطرود ستانلي  ماكريستال، القائد السابق للقوات الأميركية وحلف شمال الأطلسي في أفغانستان، الذي  كان يدير أيضا قوات العمليات الخاصة خلال الإندفاع العسكري وزيادة عدد القوات  الأمريكية في العراق،- أراد أن يقول عن سجلات حرب العراق عشية الإفراج  عنها:*

*الجنرال ستانلي ماكريستال: أعتقد،  أولا، أن القرار من قبل أي شخص لتسريب معلومات سرية شيء، ليس فقط غير شرعي، هو أيضا  شيء بأن ذلك الفرد أصدر أحكاما حول قيمة تلك المعلومات وحول التهديد إلى الرفاق ذلك  أن لا أحد تقريبا يكون مؤهلا لإصدار ذلك الحكم. لذا، إذا كان شخص ما يسرب المعلومات  التي تعرضني أو تعرض أحد جنودي للخطر، اعتقد ان هذا مستوى عدم المسؤولية وهذا محزن  جدا. ثم هناك قرار بتسريبها على نطاق واسع. وأنا أيضا لست مرتاحا من ذلك. أعتقد أن  ذلك المستوى من المسؤولية تجاه شعبنا يحتاج إلى أن يكون متوازنا مع أي حجة لحاجة أو  حق المعرفة. لا استطيع ان أقاضي كل قطعة واحدة من المعلومات – لا أود محاولة ذلك -  لكن اود ان اقول يجب ان يكون هناك ذلك التوازن، ويجب أن يكون هناك ذلك المستوى من  النضج، لأنه من المحتمل أن تسريب بعض من تلك المعلومات التي يمكن أن تسبب موت مواطنينا أو بعض من حلفائنا.*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*إيمي جودمان: كان هذا  الجنرال ستانلي ماكريستال، القائد السابق لقوات الولايات المتحدة وحلف شمال الاطلسي  في أفغانستان. وجهة نظره رددت من قبل جنود آخرين من الرتب الدنيا في التسلسل  القيادي. هذا جندي درجة أولى ديفيد سيرفيس المتمركز في شمال العراق:*

*الجندي درجة أولى ديفيد سيرفيس: لا اعتقد  ان اي شخص تمكن من الوصول إلى معلومات سرية يجب أن يشاركها، بقدر فيما يتعلق بسلامة  الجنود أو الأشخاص الذين يمكن أن تؤثر عليهم. ولكن حينما تتمعن في – العراقيين  كانوا -، انها ثقافة العنف. لقد كنا نبذل قصارى جهدنا لمساعدتهم لحل المشاكل التي  يمتلكونها.*

*إيمي جودمان: والعودة  الى واشنطن، هاجم الناطق بلسان وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية جيف موريل ويكيليكس أيضا  لتسريب سجلات الحرب:*

*جيف موريل: "الخلاصة  أن قواتنا في خطر جدا نتيجة لهذا التسريب، أخذا بنظر الإعتبار الحقيقة أن وسائلنا  وتقنياتنا أصبحت مكشوفة في هذه الوثائق، وأعدائنا بلا شك سيحاولون إستعمالها ضدنا،  مما يجعل عملهم صعب وخطر لدرجة أكبر".*

*إيمي جودمان: هذا كان  المتحدث بإسم البنتاغون، جيف موريل. جوليان أسانج، ردك على ذلك؟*

*جوليان أسانج يجيب: حسنا، هذه  نفس الحجة القديمة التي يخبها البنتاغون خارجا في كل مرة حينما يكون هناك تعرض  إعلامي لإنتهاكاتهم للسنوات الخمسون الماضية. حاولوا ذلك مع سجلات الحرب الأفغانية.  في الأسبوع الماضي، أخبرت منظمة حلف شمال الاطلسي الـ "سي.ن.ن." من كابول بأنهم لم  يتمكنوا من إيجاد حالة واحدة فيها أفغاني كان بحاجة الى النقل أو الحماية المطلوبة.  كتب وزير الدفاع الأمريكي غيتس الى لجنة الخدمات المسلحة في مجلس الشيوخ الأميركي  بشكل خاص (سرا) في 16 آب/أغسطس، قائلا ان لا مصادر إستخباراتية، مصادر استخباراتية  حساسة أو أساليب قد كشفت بواسطة هذه المادة، بينما علنا قال شيء مختلف تماما.  وبالمثل، صرحت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية الاسبوع الماضي بأنها لن تجد أي حوادث  لأفغاني تأثر سلبا بواسطة هذا التسريب أو إصابة أي جندي أمريكي. الحقيقة هي أن  الشيء الوحيد في خطر هنا هي سمعة ووظائف هؤلاء الأفراد الذين وضعوا القوات في طريق  الأذى في العراق والذين وضعوا المواطنين العراقيين في وسط حرب أهلية.*

*كما تعلمين،  في نهاية الإسبوع الماضي، وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية كانت تقول - ترويج الرسالة بأن،  أنهم وجدو 300 إسم في هذه الوثائق لأناس إحتاجوا حماية. ولكن ذلك، في الواقع، هو  خطاب مضلل. الذي وجدوا كان 300 إسم في وثائقهم الداخلية، التي يقولون انها بحاجة  للحماية. لكن وزارة الدفاع أصدرت إعترافا بأن في الحقيقة ليس هناك واحد من أولئك  الـ 300 إسم كان موجودا في موادنا.*

*لذا، من  ناحية، نحن لن نرى أي دليل موثوق من الأذى قد أرتكب. ونرى أيضا أن وزارة الدفاع  تتخذ موقف بأنها غير متورطة فعلا في العراق بعد الآن. حسنا، نحن نعلم جميعا أن هناك  50000 من القوات الامريكية حاليا في العراق ومئات أكثر من اللازم من 100000 من  المتعاقدين العسكريين الأمريكان. لذا فإن هذه الحجة لن تستطيع النهوض على كلتا  الحسابات. لكن عندما ننظر لرؤية ما حدث مع التجربة الأفغانية، نرى لا أحد قد تضرر  من هذا، ما عدا سمعة مؤسسة مسيئة، التي هي ليست ذا مصداقية، التي ثبت أنها مرارا  وتكرارا، ليس فقط من خلال عملنا، ولكن من قبل الآخرين، لإعطاء التصريحات التي هي  ببساطة غير ذات مصداقية. وهكذا، هو عدم وجود ضرر.*

*لذا ثم ننظر  إلى الجانب الآخر من المعادلة. ما هي المنفعة المحتملة؟ هل بإمكان هذه المواد إنقاذ  الأرواح؟ هل بإمكانها أن تحسن نوعية الحياة في العراق؟ هل بإمكانها الميل لتشكيل  تصوراتنا للكيفية التي ينبغي أو لا ينبغي للحرب أن تجري؟ هل بإمكانها أن تصوغ  تصوراتنا عن من هو الذي ينبغي أن يشن الحرب وبأي طريقة؟ والجواب على ذلك هو واضح  نعم. نحن نرى اهتماما جادا ويدعو للتحقيق من قبل المستويات العليا في حكومة المملكة  المتحدة. وهذا هو الرد الصحيح على الكشف عن هذا النوع من المواد.*

*كما تعلمين،  يجب أن يكون مزعجا للعراقيين رؤية هذا النوع من المعلومات، التي تكشف عن 15000 ضحية  بين المدنيين لم يخبر عنها سابقا، أعلن داخليا عن مجموع 66000، ولكن 15000 غير  موجودة في أي تقرير من تقارير وسائل الاعلام منذ عام 2003، لسماع وزارة الدفاع تأخذ  مثل هذا الموقف المتعجرف إلى الإكتشاف، الإكتشاف العام، لستة أضعاف 9/11، أن عدد  القتلى ما يعادل ستة أضعاف 9/11. وأنت تعرفين، حقا، إذا كان البنتاغون يريد أن ينظر  إليه كمؤسسة ذات مصداقية، كل دولة تحتاج الى جيش للدفاع عنها، لكن اذا أراد أن ينظر  إليه باعتباره ذات مصداقية في هذا الدور، فإنه يحتاج أن يكون أيضا مؤسسة  متجاوبة.*

*كل هذه  التقارير جعلت سرية في نفس الوقت الذي كتبت فيه. بدون شك، فإن كلها تقريبا ينبغي أن  لا تكون سرية، بعد الأن. وقتها قد إنقضى. انها ليست ذات أهمية تكتيكية. ورغم ذلك،  أنها لا تزال مخبأة. لذا، فما هو الغرض من إخفائها؟*

*إيمي جودمان: ما هي  الوثائق التي تتحدث أنت عنها، ها مازالت محجوبة؟*

*جوليان أسانج: حسنا،  جوهريا، كل هذه المواد، كل هذه التقارير الـ 400000 أحتفظ بها البنتاغون. السبب  الوحيد بأن الجمهور يراها الآن هو أن بعض الجنود أو جندي شجاع تقدموا لإعطائنا هذه  المواد وإخراجها الى المجال العام، حيث يمكن أن تشكل السياسة العامة والقيام بعمل  جيدة.*

*إيمي جودمان: ليس فقط  بريطانيا استجابت، قائلين انهم يدعون الى اجراء تحقيق، لكن آخر الأخبار الخارجة  الآن من الدنمارك تقول، في اعتقادي، وعد رئيس الوزراء الدنماركي لارس راسموسن أن  جميع الإدعاءات التي تفيد بأن الجنود الدنماركيين قد سلموا المعتقلين في العراق عن  علم حول سوء المعاملة على أيدي السلطات المحلية تعتبر خطيرة جدا. لكن رئيس الوزراء  رفض أيضا دعوات من المعارضة لتشكيل لجنة مستقلة للتحقيق في هذه المزاعم. جوليان  أسانج، هل أنتم نقحتم أي من هذه قرابة الـ 400000 وثيقة؟ وكيف إتصلت مع البنتاغون  مسبقا؟*

*جوليان أسانج: نعم، لذلك،  ننظر الى الإدعات التي قدمها البنتاغون الإسبوع الماضي، بأنهم رأوا 300 إسم في هذه  المادة. تلك كانت مادتهم. وأنهم إعترفوا في وقت مبكر من هذا الإسبوع بأن في الذي  أصدرناه، ليس هناك إسم من هذه الـ 300 إسم. لا شيء على الإطلاق. لذلك، ذهبنا خلال  عملية تقليل الضرر، كما نفعل مع كل إفراج من مادتنا. وطلبنا، العودة للإعادة عند  التعامل، في ذلك الوقت، في التعامل مع أفغانستان وبعدها، طلبنا من البنتاغون والقوة  الدولية (إيساف) المساعدة في هذا. ذكرت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية لنا بشكل واضح جدا،  بما في ذلك في رسالة بعث بها محامي وزارة الدفاع الرئيسي، بأنهم لم يكونوا راغبين  في تقليل الضرر. أنهم لم يكونوا منظمة مهتمة في تقليل الضرر، وأنهم لن يساعدونا.  وهم كانوا مهتمين بـ، في الواقع، يطالبون منا، تحت تهديد الإجبار، أن نرجع وندمر كل  هذا.*

*إيمي جودمان: هل يمكنك  توضيح "فراجو 242"، و 039، وكيف أن القيادة الأمريكية متورطة في  التعذيب؟*

*جوليان أسانج: حسنا،  فراجو 242 هو أمر سري الذي تمكنا من إكتشافه بعد إستعراض هذه المواد. لم يكن مدرجا  في المواد في حد ذاتها، لكننا تمكنا من إستكشافه وحصلنا عليه من بعض مصادرنا، والذي  يبين أمرا بأن الجيش الأمريكي لن يتدخل في مثل هذه الحالات التي فيها ترتكب الشرطة  العراقية ومسؤولون عراقيون جرائم التعذيب. يمكننا أيضا أن نرى حالات التي تم فيها  تسليم شخص عمدا الى بعض من أكثر الفئات المسيئة، لجماعات الشرطة الأكثر إساءة، في  العراق، فيما يبدو أن هناك نوع من غسيل التعذيب المتعمد، نوعا من التسليم الداخلي  للتعذيب في العراق.*

*الآن، هناك  قطعة استثنائية من لقطات الفيديو، التي وضعناها في الفيلم الوثائقي في القناة 4  الذي تم عرضه يوم أمس بشأن هذا الموضوع، لرئيس الأركان، فى مؤتمر صحفى مع دونالد  رامسفيلد، وردا على سؤال لاحد الصحفيين على طول هذه الخطوط - لما هي الإجراءات التي  يجب أن تتخذها القوات الامريكية اذا رأوا التعذيب أو أي شكل من أشكال سوء المعاملة  الأخرى. قال رئيس هيئة الاركان، "حسنا، هم يجب أن يتدخلوا حيث يمكنهم"، وقد تم  تصحيحه من قبل دونالد رامسفيلد، في قوله : "لا، لا، لم يفعلوا ذلك. ليس من الضروري  أن يتدخلوا". في واقع الأمر، تبين ان رامسفيلد كان على حق، ومن المفترض أن رامسفيلد  يعرف بوجود هذا الأمر 242 افضل بكثير من رئيس الأركان، لأنه كان قد شارك في  صياغنه.*

*إيمي جودمان: دعني  أستعرض ذلك التفاعل. عرضناه أمس. لكنه مثير جدا للإهتمام. لجنرال بيتر بيس، تليها  دونالد رامسفيلد. هذا من نوفمبر 2005.*

*الجنرال بيتير بيس: بالتأكيد  هي مسؤولية كل فرد في القوات الامريكية، اذا رأوا إجراء معاملة غير انسانية، التدخل  لوقفها.*

*وزير الدفاع دونالد رامسفيلد: أنا لا  أعتقد أنك تعني لديهم التزام لوقفها جسديا. هو أن يبلغوا عنها.*

*إيمي جودمان: جوليان  أسانج؟*

*جوليان أسانج: نعم، وأنت  ستجدين، في النسخة الأطول من تلك القصاصة، بيتر بيس يقول : "لا، لا، لا، أن لديهم  التزام بالتدخل جسديا". ليس صحيحا. وليس أيضا في وقت لاحق بعد إعادة تصحيحه من قبل  رامسفيلد. لكن رامسفيلد كان على حق. فراجو 242 ينص بوضوح على أن ذلك لا يحدث، بأن  لا يكون هناك تدخل حسدي. وجدليا، أن الولايات المتحدة، في تلك الفترة، كانت الأداة  المسيطرة في الوضع. كانت تمتلك السيطرة الفعلية على أرض الواقع، ولذا، بموجب  القانون الدولي، هي الطرف المسؤول الذي يمتلك سيطرة فعالة.*

*إيمي جودمان: جوليان  أسانج، أريد أن أقرأ لك من إفتتاحية صحيفة واشنطن بوست في صحيفة اليوم. يكتبون،  وأقتبس "في أفغانستان، يبدو أن ويكيليكس يعرض حياة الأفغان الشجعان للخطر، بواسطة  تعريفهم كمصادر أمريكية. في العراق، عقدت على الأقل مؤقتا مفاوضات معقدة لتشكيل  حكومة جديدة".*

*"كلنا مع  الكشف عن المعلومات الحكومية الهامة، لكن نهج السيد أسانج المتهور والمدفوع سياسيا،  في حين يسبب أذى ملموس، سلط نسبيا، قليلا من الضوء".*

*الآن، هذا  ليس حديث عام في الولايات المتحدة، وتلك كانت الواشنطن بوست. أريدك أن ترد على ذلك،  ولكن أيضا، من المثير للاهتمام، إلين كنكميير، رئيسة الواشنطن بوست في بغداد خلال  معظم فترة الحرب، تكتب في صحيفة ديلي بيست، "بفضل ويكيليكس، رغم ذلك، أنا الآن أعرف  المدى الذي كذب فيه كبار القادة الأمريكيين، بمعرفة مسبقة، على الجمهور الأميركي،  على القوات الاميركية، وعلى العالم، حينما إنفجرت المهمة في العراق".  جوليان؟*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*جوليان أسانج: نعم، حسنا،  هذه التصريحات في صحيفة واشنطن بوست "ضرر ملموس" ليست صحيحة بكل بساطة. وهذا ليس  أنا من صنع هذا الإدعاء. انها ليست مجموعتنا من صنع الإدعاء. نحن بحاجة فقط ان ننظر  الى ماهي تصريحات وزارة الدفاع التي أطلقت في الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الأسبوع، بأنه  ليس هناك أي مدني أفغاني أو أي شخص آخر الذي كان بإمكانهم تحديده والذي قد تضرر  بسبب الإفراج عن وثائق أفغانستان، وبيان لحلف شمال الاطلسي في كابول الإسبوع  الماضي، أنه لا يوجد أي شخص الذي يمكنهم أن يروا أنه كان بحاجة لحماية أو نقله  نتيجة لتسريب تلك المواد. الحكومة الأسترالية قد أكملت توا مراجعة، وزارة الدفاع  الاسترالية أكملت للتو إستعراض تلك المواد، التسريبات الأفغانية، ونشرت بيانا صحفيا  صباح اليوم قائلة بأنهم لم يتمكنوا من إيجاد ضرر للأفراد نتيجة لتلك المواد. لذا،  فإن افتتاحية صحيفة واشنطن بوست ببساطة غير صحيحة. لذا، هناك سؤال عن السبب في أن  صحيفة مثل هذه تشعر بأنهم بحاجة إلى الإدلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة. ما هو الذي يحاولون  إطعامه (ما هو إهتمامهم)؟*

*إيمي جودمان: حسنا،  افتتاحية واشنطن بوست تأخذ أيضا موقفا مختلفا بشأن التقارير عن سقوط قتلى من  المدنيين في العراق. الأفتتاحية تقرأ، واقتبس، "يؤكد التقرير بأن الأغلبية العظمى  للوفيات المدنية العراقية كان سببها العراقيين الآخرين، وليس قوات التحالف، إدعاءات  مثل تلك التي نشرتها مجلة لانسيت البريطانية بأن القوات الاميركية ذبحت مئات الآلاف  من الناس هي الهجوم الحقيقي على الحقيقة". جوليان أسانج؟*

*جوليان أسانج يجيب: حسنا،  أعني، الهجوم الحقيقي على الحقيقة هو صحافة التابلويد في الولايات المتحدة. وأود أن  أقول أن الوضع أسوأ في سلوك صحافة التابلويد، - سلوكية جبانة من قبل العدد من  منظمات وسائل الإعلام الرئيسية السائدة. لذا، دعينا تشريح هذا البيان. دراسة  اللانسيت لم تقل، في الحقيقة، من الذي سبب هذه الوفيات الفائضة. تلك كانت دراسة  وبائية، حيث كان من الممكن أن سبب الوفيات الناجمة هو العديد من أنواع مختلفة من  العنف والمرض وهلم جرا. أولئك كانوا، إذا أردت، الأناس المفقودين في السكان  العراقي.*

*وبالمثل،  مادتنا، التي تروى من وجهة النظر الأمريكية، ربما لا تغطي سوى نحو 50 في المئة من  العمليات العسكرية الاميركية. أنها لا تتضمن العمليات البريطانية، لا تتضمن وكالة  المخابرات المركزية، لا تشمل القوات الخاصة، لا تتضمن عمليات سرية للغاية. لكن ومع  ذلك، أنها في بعض الأحيان تلمس على ذلك، عندما تكون هناك عملية مشتركة. تدرج قوائم  معلنة داخليا، 66000 إصابة مدنية بين 2004 ونهاية عام 2009، بشهرين  مفقودين.*

*ونعم، أغلبية  هؤلاء المدرجين هم وأولئك الذين لقوا مصرعهم بسبب العنف الطائفي، لكن هي حرب العراق  وسوء إدارة الحرب في العراق هي التي سببت العنف الطائفي. لذا، كما تعلمين، منظمات  مثل منظمة إحصاء عدد جثث العراق "إراك بودي كاونت"، التي لديها نوع من العد الفردي  الأكثر تفصيلا ودقة، بدلا من المسوحات الإحصائية للموت، الحالات الفردية التي تم  تسجيلها، كما أن لديها غالبية الوفيات بين المدنيين الناجمة بسبب العنف المدني.  لكنها ما تزال تحسب أولئك كمدنيين قتلوا جراء أعمال العنف بسبب الحرب، بشكل  صحيح.*

*إيمي جودمان: ما هي  بالضبط السنين؟ 2004 حتى عام 2010، جوليان؟*

*جوليان أسانج: هذا صحيح،  باستثناء شهرين في عام 2004 التي هي مفقودة لأسباب نحن لا نعرفها.*

*إيمي جودمان: جوليان،  كنت قد شاهدت هذه الآلاف والآلاف من الوثائق. ما الذي فاجأك أكثر؟ هل هناك قصة أو  قصص، الصنف الذي أزعجك أكثر؟*

*جوليان أسانج: حسنا، إنها  الصورة الكبيرة للحرب، ذلك تقريبا أن جميع الوفيات حصلت في الحوادث التي تقتل شخص  واحدة فقط أو شخصين. طفلة صغيرة في ثوب أصفر في الشارع، التي كانت في كثير من  الأحيان تذهب لجمع الحلوى..الخ من القوات الامريكية، في أحد الأيام مرت دبابة،  ولسبب لا يمكن تفسيره، تخرج بندقية من الدبابة الأمريكية وتنسفها نسفا كاملا. هناك  الأن الكثير من هذه الحوادث.*

*تعرفين،  تحدثت قبل ذلك حول حالات القتل عند نقاط التفتيش. في حادثة واحدة، بعد إطلاق النار  على سيارة وفحصت، وفقا لهذه التقارير الأمريكية العسكرية الداخلية، الرجل المقتول  كان طبيبا وكان يبغي إيصال مرأة حامل الى المستشفى.*

*نرى مثالا  مثيرا جدا للاهتمام لبلدة تعداد نفوسها كان 40000 نسمة على الحدود السورية، إنخفض  عدد سكانها من 40000 إلى 2000 خلال سنة أو نحو ذلك. وتلك البلدة وتلك الظروف لم  يبلغ عنها مطلقا في وسائل الإعلام السائدة أو، في الحقيقة، في وسائل الإعلام  البديلة. لم يكن هناك مراسلون صحفيون حينما إنهارت تلك البلدة وفر سكانها عبر  الحدود الى سوريا.*

*هناك، كما  تعلمين، أود وصف مأساة كبيرة للحرب، حالات القتل في كل – تقريبا في كل زاوية من  زوايا شوارع بغداد، كما- انها حوادث سيارات الحرب وليس حوادث حافلات (باصات) الحرب،  التي في الواقع.......*

*وهنا فجأ إنقطع الإتصال الفضائي المباشر مع جوليان أسانج قبل أن يكمل  جملته. وقد أعادت محطة تلفزيون ديموكراسي ناو الإتصال به بعد مرور عشرة  دقائق.*

*إيمي جودمان: سنعود الأن  الى لندن لأننا عدنا توا الإتصال مع جوليان أسانج المحرر الرئيسي، المؤسس لموقع  ويكليكس.*

*جوليان، ليس  لدينا سوى دقائق قليلة، كنت أريد أن أسألك عن استهدافك. قلت أن الشركة المسؤولة عن  جمع تبرعات موقع ويكيليكس أنهت حسابه بعد أن وضعت الولايات المتحدة وأستراليا  المجموعة على القوائم السوداء، الشركة تدعى "مونيبوكيرز". ما هو دليلك على ذلك؟  أيضا، أنه قد تم رفض طلبك في الحصول على الإقامة السويدية. يبدو كثيرا كأنك شبه  هارب، وكأنك تشعر أنكم تحت الحصار.*

*جوليان أسانج: يجب علينا  أن نمر ببعض من الإجراءات الأمنية الإستثنائية في هذه اللحظة. ليس هناك شك في أن  هذه المنظمة هي تحت الحصار. كان هناك طلب مباشرة من قبل وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية أن  ندمر جميع المنشورات السابقة، جميع المنشورات القادمة، طلبا مدهشا لتقيد مسبق على  منظمة إعلامية من قبل الجيش، وبأننا نوقف التعامل مع المخبرين العسكريين  الأمريكان.*

*تم رفض  إستمارة طلبي للحصول على الإقامة السويدية وذلك لأسباب لا تزال سرية.*

*بعد إسبوع  واحد من الإفراج عن يوميات الحرب الأفغانية، شركة كريديت كارد "مونيبوكيرز"، - ثاني  أكبر شركة على شبكة الإنتيرنيت بعد باي بال، - التي تتعامل وتنجز معملات التبرع  لموقعنا أنهت حساباتنا، وأرسلت لنا رسالة بالبريد الألكتروني من قبل قسم الأمن لشرح  الموقف الى مدير الحساب، وهو أننا كنا على قائمة مراقبة أمريكية وقائمة سوداء تابعة  للحكومة الأسترالية، ولرؤية الجدل الدائر فيما يتعلق بأفغانستان. لحسن الحظ، الآن  فقط تمكنا من الحصول على مخطط معالجة ببطاقة إئتمان آيسلندية، ولذلك يمكن للمانحين  مرة أخرى التبرع هناك.*

*المدعي العام  الأسترالي قال بأنه سيساعد أي دولة في أي مكان في العالم لمحاكمتنا بسبب هذه  التسريبات، وأنه عندما سئل هذا السؤال، هل هو قدم مساعدة إستخباراتية، شيئ لدينا  دليل عليه؟ قال: "حسنا، نعم، نحن نساعدة البلدان من وقت لآخر، لكني لن أعلق مباشرة  على تلك المسألة".*

*ونعلم ان  الحكومة الآيسلندية قد تعرضت لضغوط علنا كي لا تكون آيسلندة ملاذا آمنا لنشاطات  نشرنا أو لي شخصيا.*

*وقد ضغط على  الحكومة السويدية على مستوى وكالة الإستخبارات لجهازها الامني "سيبو". عندما غادرت  السويد في 27 سبتمبر/أيلول، رحلتي الى برلين على متن طائرة تابعة لشركة الطيران  الإسكندنافية "ساس"، - واحدة من أكثر شركات الطيران المعروفة في العالم من حيث  السمعة، - إختفت حقائبي. وكان ذلك إلى - أني كنت الحالة الوحيدة في تلك الطائرة.  وكانت الرحلة رحلة مباشرة ضمن منطقة شنغن في أوروبا.*

*إيمي جودمان: جوليان،  لدينا خمسة ثواني. هل تخطط لنشر ماتبقى وثائق الحرب الأفغانية؟*

*جوليان أسانج يجيب: نعم، نحن  نعمل على ذلك، وعدد من الآخرين.*
*إنتهت هذه المقابلة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*نص ما جاء في المقابلة مع كل من ديفيد لاي، براتارب شاترجي، ونير  روزن:*
*حول سؤال عن ماذا يمثل هذا الكنز الدفين من الوثائق المسربة أجاب ديفيد  لاي ما يلي:*
*أنه يمثل  المادة الخام للتاريخ. وهذا ثمين جدا لإمتلاكه، لأنه، كما نعلم جميعا، على مدى  السنوات الست أو السبع الماضية لغزو واحتلال العراق، أنه قد اقترن بالطريقة  المعتادة عن طريق الدعاية، بالكذب والخداع، بالنسخة الجميلة المطهرة. هذه النسخة  صريحة وبدون تزويق، وبالطبع، وما تفعله النسخة الغير مزوقة هو أنها تؤكد ما كان  العديد منا يخشاه وما حاول العديد من الصحفيين ذكره على مر السنين، بأن العراق أصبح  حمام دم، حمام دم حقيقي من حالات القتل الغير ضرورية، من ذبح المدنيين، والتعذيب،  ومن الناس الذين كانوا يتعرضون للضرب حتى الموت.*

*وحول سؤال إذا كان بإمكانه تقسيم الوثائق الى أصناف مختلفة كما فعلت  صحيفة الغارديان – الأصناف المختلفة لحالات القتل، والتعذيب ومن كان مرتبط بها،  أجاب ديفيد لاي ما يلي:*
*سجلات الحرب  هذه هي سجلات يوما بعد يوم، وفي العديد من الحالات، التقارير الميدانية كانت ساعة  بحلول ساعة من المعلومات عبر جهاز اللاسلكي في وحدات صغيرة في الميدان. أنهم حقا  وصفوا الحوادث، كل واحدة من الحوادث، وأحيانا سترين مثلا عشرين أو ثلاثين أو خمسين  حادثة في اليوم الواحد. كانت جميعها مجمعة ومرتبة في أرشيف أليكتروني. وأعتقد ربما  لأول مرة. وربما هذه أولى المغامرات العسكرية الأمريكية - في العراق وأفغنستان -  التي تم بها جمع هذا النوع من الأرشيف وإتاحته لأشخاص آخرين في الجيش الأمريكي،  والذي هو، بطبيعة الحال، كيف أصبح ليكون عرضة للتسريب.*

*ما يحتويه من مغزى هو ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة من المواد، بمعنى أننا  لا نعرف حقا هذه الاشياء من قبل. بادئ ذي بدء، أن ما لا يقل عن 15000 من المدنيين  قتلوا بطريقة محددة وسجلوا في هذه السجلات. هناك العديد من المدنيين الآخرين الذين  قد قتلوا والذين لم يسجلوا هناك، بطبيعة الحال. ولكن هذا يزيد من الأرقام. وهيئات،  هيئات مستقلة مثل هيئة إحصاء الضحايا في العراق، المجموعة الخاصة ومقرها لندن،  أمسكت بشدة أولئك الـ 15000 الإضافية من خلال الخوض في جميع هذه  الوثائق.*

*الشيء الثاني  هو أنها توثق أحداث وحشية حقا التي فيها قوانين الحرب، كما نحن عموما نفهمها، يبدو  أنها قد تجاوزتها التكنولوجيا، والقوة الجوية والحروب غير المتكافئة. الحالة  الكلاسيكية هنا كانت الهليكوبتر، الطائرة المروحية اباتشي، التي ذهبت في وقت لاحق  لإطلاق النار وقتل موظفي رويترز. تصف أيضا كيف أن الرجال على الأرض كانوا يحاولون  الإستسلام. أبرقت لاسلكيا الى القاعدة للحصول على المشورة، وبشكل غير عادي، قال  محامي القاعدة، "لا يمكنك الإستسلام للطائرة. أمضي قدما وقتلهم". لذلك ذهبت  وقتلتهم.*

*حينما حاول ديفيد لاي وصف الجانب الثالث قاطعته إمي جودمان وقالت  له: هذا جزء من القصة، ديفيد، هو جزء من القصة المذهلة، أن هؤلاء الرجال  رفعوا أيديهم الى طائرة فوق رؤوسهم، الى طائرة هليكوبتر. وفي جميع هذه الحالات،  الجنود في الطائرات، أبرقوا إلى القاعدة. لم يكونوا جنودا مارقين. انهم كانوا  يريدون الحصول على إذن، ومحام يقول : "لا يمكنك الإستسلام لطائرة هليكوبتر"، حتى  يتمكنوا من المضي قدما وقتلهم.*

*فأجاب ديفيد لاي: تلك بالضبط  النقطة. طاقم طائرة الهليكوبتر لا يبدو انهم تواقون لإطلاق النار مطلقا. هم كانوا  قلقون جدا. أنهم أبرقوا لاسلكيا إلى القاعدة : "هؤلاء الرجال كانوا يحاولون  الإستسلام ماذا نفعل؟". لقد قيل لهم أكثر من مرة، "انهم لا يستطيعون الإستسلام. يجب  ان تمضي قدما وتقتلهم". فما نراه هنا هو أوامر قادمة من مستوى عالي.*

*وهذا يلعب  دورا في الجانب الثالث الجديد في هذه الوثائق، التي تعدد حرفيا مئات المرات، أعتقد  أن هناك أكثر من 900 حادثة من التي صنفت على أنها إساءة معاملة المعتقلين من الناس  الذين يتعرضون للتعذيب. وانهم تعرضوا للتعذيب الى حد كبير من قبل قوات الأمن  العراقية، ولكن بحضور قوات الولايات المتحدة، أو في بعض الحالات، أن القوات  الأمريكية تحول المحتجزين إلى أشخاص يعرفونهم أنهم سيعذبون المحتجزين. ويبدو أن هذه  الأوامر تأتي من مستوى عالي. مرة أخرى، لا تنظري الى أفراد ساديين خبثاء موجودين في  الجيش الأمريكين، أنظري الى الأوامر.*

*المذيعة إيمي جودمان تسأل: سؤال سريع  قبل أن نعود إلى المقاولين، وهذا موجه الى ديفيد لاي. أنا أتساءل فقط كيف لعب هذا  الحدث في بريطانيا. في حين انه حصل على تغطية في الصفحة الاولى لصحيفة نيويورك  تايمز، والتي كانت ضالعة في التسريب، في توثيقه وكتابة المقالات حول هذا الموضوع،  سوية مع الغارديان ودير شبيغل في ألمانيا، وصحيفة لوموند في فرنسا، سوية مع قناة  الجزيرة، أيضا، والقناة 4 في بريطانيا. في الولايات المتحدة، شبكات الكيبل وبرامج  حوارت الأحد، عموما، لا يكاد أن يذكر على الإطلاق. هذه برامج حوارت الأحد تتحدث عن  القضايا الرئيسية للإسبوع وخصوصا تنظر الى الإنتخابات القادمة. تقريبا لا توجد أي  إشارة إلى تسريبات ويكيليكس، وهذا أكبر تسرب في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة حول الحرب.  كيف لعبت هذه التسريبات في لندن وبريطانيا، عموما، ديفيد لاي؟*

*ديفيد لاي يجيب: من المثير  للاهتمام أن تقولي ذلك، لأنه يبدو كما لو أن العديد من وسائل الإعلام الأميركية هي  في حالة من النكران حول هذا الموضوع. لعب هذا التسريب دورا كبيرا جدا في بريطانيا.  لقد التقط من قبل جميع وسائل الإعلام البريطانية الأخرى. هناك برامج تلفزيونية  ستعرض هذه الليلة. كتبت صحف الأحد الرائدة مقالات حول هذا الموضوع. وأن نائب رئيس  الوزراء *** كليج قال في الواقع على احد البرامج التلفزيونية أمس بأن هذا الموضوع  بمثل هذه القضية يثير قلقا بالغا بحيث ينبغي أن يكون هناك تحقيق في ذلك. لذا، على  مستوى عال، السياسيون يستجيبون هنا.*

*وكل التركيز  هو على الإهتمام والقلق حول هذه المفاجئات من التعذيب، لأنه إذا كان هناك شيء واحد  الذي هو نقطة حساسة التي تستمر بالتخدش مع الأوروبيين، هو بأننا نبدوا قد إنجررنا  الى عملية التواطئ في التعذيب، الذي هو على نقيض لكل ما نفكر به كحضارة غربية، في  الحقيقة، القانون الدولي.*

*إيمي جودمان تجيب ومن ثم تسأل براتارب شاترجي: انه مثير  جدا للإهتمام ما قاله *** كليج، داعيا الى اجراء تحقيق في مزاعم التعذيب. لكن  براتاب شاترجي، أريد أن أقرأ لك جزء من تغطية صحيفة نيويورك تايمز " تغطية دور  المقاولين في العراق. يكتبون، واقتبس "المقاولون كثيرا ما أطلقوا النار مع قليل من  التمييز - وقلة أو عدم وجود عواقب - على مدنيين عراقيين غير مسلحين، على قوات الأمن  العراقية، وعلى القوات الأمريكية وحتى على غيرهم من المتعاقدين....  [...].*

*"الفوضى دبت  في جميع أنحاء العراق، لا سيما في حادثة واحدة ذكرت في مارس 2005 التي فيها اندلعت  معركة صغيرة بين ثلاث شركات أمنية منفصلة.*

*"عند نقطة  تفتيش خطرة جدا على الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي الى مطار بغداد، دخلت شاحنة إسمنت ممر  محجوز لعربات تابعة لوزارة الدفاع. أطلق حارس من "جلوبال"، وهي شركة بريطانية، طلقة  تحذيرية، وعندما قام - رجل ميز في البداية على أنه عراقي - فتح الباب محاولا  الفرار، بدأ حراس من برج للمراقبة إطلاق النار، ايضا. سقط الرجل على الأرض. ثم  أعضاء فريق أمن خاص عراقي أوقفوا سيارتهم قريبا من الرجل فتحوا النار أيضا، من خلال  اطلاق النار في صدر ليس السائق ولكن عامل من شركة داينكورب الدولية، وهي شركة أمن  أمريكية".*

*"عندما  إستجوب سائق الشاحنة أخيرا، تبين أنه فليبيني يدعى خوسيه الذي كان يعمل مع شركة  ثالثة، كي. بي. آر.، شركة الأمن والنقل والإمداد الأمريكية العملاقة".*

*وهنا طلبت إيمي جودمان من براتارب شاترجي الإستمرار في  السرد.*

*براتارب شاترجي قال: أعتقد أن  الذي تظهره هو الفوضى. وفي الحقيقة، قصة جيم غلانس، أعتقد أن العنوان يعكس هذا  أيضا، هو عدم وجود قواعد. وأي شخص كان هناك، أي شخص قرأ التقارير من ذلك الوقت، سوف  يفهم ان هؤلاء الرجال كانوا يعملون مرتدين ملابس مدنية. سافروا في كثير من الأحيان  في سيارات لا تحمل علامات. كانوا مدججين بالسلاح، بلا شك. لكنك لاتستطيعين التفريق،  اقتبس نهاية الاقتباس -، "الصديق" من "الخصم". أعني، يتحدثون عن المسلحين، كما  تعلمين، يلبسون ملابس مدنية، ولكن هذا كان أيضا صحيحا بالنسبة للمتعاقدين الذين  كانوا يرتدون ملابس مدنية أيضا.*

*في الحقيقة  أن ذلك الحادث الذي وصفتيه مثير جدا للاهتمام، أن الأشخاص الذين هوجموا في الواقع  كانوا موظفون في شركة ديانكورب، الذي حسب أعتقادي انه كان في الواقع عراقيا، مواطن  محلي، مع هذا أنه كان يعمل في شركة أمريكية. الشخص الآخر كان فيليبينيا. لذا فهنا  لديك، كما تعلمين، هذا النوع من الحالة الغريبة جدا، التي أنا واجهتها شخصيا. عندما  كنت أود السير في الطريق إلى نقطة تفتيش أمريكية، لأني لست أبيض – أنا من جنوب آسيا  - كنت لابد أن أخشى على حياتي. كان لابد لي التحدث بشكل سريع جدا باللغة  الإنكليزية، لأني أردت أن يفهم الناس ذلك، كما تعلمين، أنا كنت ببساطة مجرد صحفي،  لأني كنت أعرف أن هؤلاء الناس على حد سواء إن كانوا جنودا أو متعاقدين كان بإمكانهم  إطلاق النار علي اذا ظنوا أني كنت عراقيا. والكثير من المرات، كما تعلمين، لم يكن  لديهم فكرة عن الفرق بين جنسية واحدة أو أخرى. وهذا لا يمنحهم حرية مطلقة في قتل  الناس من أي جنسية، لكن الذي أحاول تصويره هو الواقع أن هناك الكثير من الإرتباك.  كان هناك الكثير من الناس بدون قواعد تحكم سلوكيتهم.*

*سأعطيك مثالا  على شخص أعرفه كان قد عمل لشركة تدعى كستر بتل. كستر بتل شهيرة جدا بمغالاتها  لأسعار السلع، وقد قدموا إلى المحكمة هنا في منطقة واشنطن العاصمة، منطقة دي. سي.  لكن كان لكستر بتل رجل وظيفته كانت شراء السلاح من السوق السوداء. وأوضح لي كيف انه  سيذهب خارجا، كما تعلمين، يرتدي الملابس المحلية، يشتري بنادق السوق السوداء  ويجهزهم بها. وقد اكتشفنا الآن أن شركات أخرى، مثل شركة بلاك ووتر، قد فعلت الشيء  نفسه. لذا لم تكن هناك قواعد. كان هناك – تشترين البنادق من المسلحين، تدفعين لهم  المبالغ، بعد ذلك تستعملينها ضد المدنيين-. كانت الفوضى، على أقل تقدير. واعتقد ان  ادارة بوش يجب أن تتحمل الكثير من المسؤولية عن ما فعلته. وآمل أن مثل *** كليج،  إدارة أوباما ستبدأ في التحقيق في هذه الإنتهاكات الواضحة للقانون الدولي والقانون  العراقي والقانون في الولايات المتحدة.*

*إيمي جودمان تسأل نير روزن: نير روزن،  أنت، مثل براتارب، ستخلط بأنك لم تكن من الولايات المتحدة. كيف تعاملت مع  هذا؟*

*نير رزون يجيب: كنت سأصرخ  بأعلى صوت ما إستطعت بأني أمريكيا. وكانت لي بضعة مواقف حرجة نجوت منها بإعجوبة.  أستطيع أن أؤكد أيضا أن شركات الأمن الخاصة العراقية - الأمريكية والعراقية تشتري  الكثير من أسلحتها في السوق السوداء. أعرف - بأني عرفت رجلا من إحدى هذه الشركات،  وانه كان يشتري أسلحته في مدينة الصدر. والعديد من أصدقائي في الشركات الأمنية  الخاصة يمكنهم وصف مجموعة متنوعة من حوادث وقعت على الطريق التي أنا متأكد أنها لم  تصل حتى الى كنز وكيليكس النفيس. تقودين سيارتك من الموصل الى بغداد، وتشاهدين  سيارة مشبوهة، وربما شخص ما يطلق النار عليك، أنت تطلقين النار، وأن الأشخاص الذين  تقتلينهم لم يتم تسجيلهم في أي مكان. وهذه كانت تحدث، إذا كنت تفكرين في كمية  القوافل التي كانت تحميها شركات الأمن على المستوى اليومي، وكيف كان العنف في  العراق. على المستوى اليومي كانت هناك حوادث في جميع أنحاء العراق تشاغل فيها  الشركات الأمنية الخاصة المدنيين والميلشيات.*

*وبطبيعة  الحال، السلوك الذي ننتقده، الشركات الأمنية الخاصة تفتح النار على المدنيين وتفعل  ذلك مع الإفلات من العقاب، هذا السلوك لا يختلف عن سلوك الجيش الأميركي. هؤلاء في  الحقيقة أفراد موظفين سابقين في الجيش الأمريكي، جنودا وضباطا، بالنسبة للجزء  الأكبر. وانها ليست مثل الجيش الأميركي منشغلا في أي نوع مختلف من السلوك. ولكن كان  هناك تحسن تدريجي، وربما، لكن حتى أثناء زيادة عدد القوات والإندفاع العسكري، حيث  كان من المفترض أن نحمي المدنيين، كان هناك فعلا زيادة في عدد الضحايا المدنيين  سببها كان الأمريكان، كما ذكرت تسريبات ويكيليكس. لذا أحيانا أتردد التمييز بين  سلوك الشركات الأمنية الخاصة وسلوك الجيش الأميركي، لأنه، بالنسبة لي، وأعتقد أن  العراقيين عانوا بنفس القدر من كلاهما.*

*إيمي جودمان: أريد  العودة إلى الإقتباس الذي عرضناه بداية العرض، مانفريد نواك، من الأمم المتحدة،  الذي يدعو الى اجراء مزيد من التحقيقات، خصوصا في الجيش الأمريكي، كبير محققي الامم  المتحدة المعني بالتعذيب يدعو الى اجراء تحقيق كامل في دور القوات الأمريكية في  انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان. جاءت دعوة مانفريد نواك بعد افراج الموقع قرابة 400000  وثيقة من وثائق عسكرية امريكية التي تفصل كيف أن القوات الأميركية لم تفعل شيئا  لوقف تقارير عن الإنتهاكات والتعذيب والإغتصاب وحتى القتل من قبل الشرطة والجنود  العراقيين. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تظهر سجلات الحرب التي سربها ويكيليكس أن ما لا يقل  عن 15000 من المدنيين قد قتلوا، كما قلنا. في شوارع بغداد، يقول السكان المحليون أن  الوثائق المسربة تؤكد ما كانوا يعرفونه منذ سنوات.*

*كان رد الفعل  في الولايات المتحدة مختلف للغاية، أرغب في العودة إلى ديفيد لاي حول هذا الموضوع،  الذي هو ضغوطا هائلة على جوليان أسانج وويكيليكس، يقولون ان يده ملطخة بالدم، وذلك  في الماضي أنه سرب الوثائق التي لم تكن منقحة. ورغم ذلك، حصلت الأسوشيتيد بريس على  مذكرة داخلية خاصة بالبنتاغون تقول - أنه في الكنز النفيس الأخير الذي سرب والذي  يحتوي على 76000 وثيقة- لم يساوم أي مصدر. ديفيد لاي، ما هو ردكم على كل هذا، أن  التأطير العام لهذا هو أن ويكيليكس - وبعد ذلك، كما أعتقد، بالإمتداد، على الرغم من  انهم لا يقولون،- بأن الغارديان ونيويورك تايمز يضعون الناس في خطر؟*

*ديفيد لاي يجيب: حسنا، انها  نوع من مزحة سمجة للحديث عن ويكيليكس ربما أيديهم ملطخة بالدماء، لأن، كما ذكرتي،  تحليل البنتاغون توصل الى أن ليس أيديهم ملطخة بالدماء، وأنه لا أحد عانا من  الأعمال الإنتقامية كنتيجة لما فعلوا. وهم نقحوا في وثائق أفغانستان، وهم نقحو هذا  الوقت. بينما، بالطبع، الناس التي تروج لهذه الإهامات، هؤلاء الجنرالات، موجود على  أيديهم غالونات وغالونات من الدم الحقيقي. وتفصل هذه الوثائق كيف أنهم كانوا  مسؤولين عن موت المئات من المدنيين الأبرياء، على سبيل المثال. لذا، من هو الذي  أيديه ملطخة بالدماء؟*

*إيمي جودمان: براتارب  شاترجي، أنت تكتب عن الطائرات بدون طيار (درون) أيضا، تحدث عن ما وجدت.*

*براتارب شاترجي يجيب: إيمي، هذه  حول مجموعة تدعى لجنة عمل أودن "فرقة عمل أودن". أودن في الحقيقة أحد الآلهة  النرويجية للحرب والموت. انه مشهور لأن لديه عين واحدة. أودن كان أيضا إسم فرقة عمل  التي شكلت في آب/أغسطس من عام 2006 من قبل الجنرال ريتشارد كودي. وفي لجنة عمله،  أودن كانت ترمز إلى "مراقبة وكشف وتحديد وتحييد". ما فعلوه هو أنهم استخدموا هذه  الطائرات التي تطير بدون طيار التي صنعت من قبل جنرال أتوميكس والتي تدعى "واريير  ألفا درونز". أرسلوا تلك الطائرات لمراقبة الرجال المفترض أنهم كانوا يزرعون  القنابل للهجوم على القوات الاميركية. تلت هذه الطائرات بدون طيار طيارة سيسنا  سي-12، غالبا مع المحللين وفرق الأسلحة الجوية التي يمكنها أن تدعوا الى هجمات  بواسطة صواريخ هيلفاير. والجيش الأمريكي في بادئ الأمر كان جدا فرح بخصوص هذه  النظرة. ورأوا أن هذا هو الطريق إلى الأمام.*

*وعلى وجه  الخصوص، منطقة واحدة التي تم توثيقها جيدا في وثائق ويكيليكس هي معركة الستة أشهر  في محافظة ديالى، ولا سيما حول مدينة بعقوبة، حيث سيطر المقاتلون على بعقوبة، عاصمة  ديالى، وحاولوا اعلانها دولة العراق الإسلامية. لذا ارسلت طائرات "ألفا درون  وارييرز" وفرقة أودن الى المنطقة وكانوا قادرين على المراقبة والدعوة الى غارات  صاروخية وقتل عدد من الناس. وهناك العشرات من الناس من الذين وثقوا على أنهم قتلوا  في الوثائق التي سربت من قبل ويكيليكس. وهذا هو الشيء الذي جلبه كودي إلى الولايات  المتحدة، وقال "نحن ناجحون، ليس فقط يمكننا أن نلاحظهم، مثل الإله اليوناني أودن،  الذي كان من المفترض أن يمتلك كل المعرفة، نحن يمكن ان ندمرهم ايضا". الآن، في  الواقع، في الحقيقة، هذا النوع من الحرب محدود للغاية. عليك أن تأتي في الواقع على  شخص زرع قنبلة قبل أن تتمكني من فعل أي شيء حيال ذلك. انها لا تساعدك حقا عندما كان  الناس يسيرون داخل وخارج المنازل، حينما كنت لا تعرفين ما هم يفعلون. يمكنك أيضا،  في الواقع، قتل الأشخاص الغير مقصودين "القتل الخطأ"، لأنك ببساطة تراقبين من مرتفع  بعيدا في السماء.*

*وأعتقد أن  واحدا من أكثر مجموعات الوثائق الرائعة هناك حول شيء سمي بـ "عملية الحجاب السابع".  عملية الحجاب السابع هي عملية كانت أساسا لإستئصال شأفة الفساد، وبصفة خاصة، لتعقب  مهربي الأسلحة. ومؤخرا جدا، قبل سنة، سبتمبر/أيلول 2009 وأكتوبر/تشرين أول 2009،  كلفت عملية الحجاب السابع بمهمة البحث عن مهربي الأسلحة عبر الحدود في سوريا. لذا  أرسلوا طائرات بدون طيار، وأرسلوا المحللين، وأنهم قدموا عددا من التقارير. يمكنك  التصفح خلال تقارير يكيليكس، وسوف تجدين أن في ما يقرب 50 في المئة من الحوادث،  يرجعون ويقولون "غير فعالة". وفي كل مرة يقدمون تقريرا، هناك بعض من حوادث فعلا  مضحكة جدا حيث يقولون، كما تعلمين، انهم يراقبون هؤلاء الناس، وأنهم يهبطون لإلقاء  نظرة أقرب، يرسلون القوات البرية، ويكتشفون أن هؤلاء الناس هم رعاة مع قطعانهم.  وجدوا أنهم مهربي السجائر. تعلمين، أن رجلا واحدا، رجل ساخر جدا، أن هذا الرجل  حينما أسروه بمساعدة شرطة الحدود العراقية، قال انه يربح 20 دولار في اليوم، وكان  يفعل ذلك منذ سنوات. ولم يكن لديه أسلحة، وهم لم يكونوا قادرين على الملاحظة،  لإيجاد أي مهرب اسلحة على الإطلاق.*

*الكثير من  الناس، ولا سيما في باكستان، يتصورون أن إستخدام الطائرات بدون طيار هو القدرة على  أن تكون قادرا على التحديد بدقة وقتل الأهداف المعينة ذات القيمة العالية. في  الواقع، كما إكتشفنا مؤخرا أن هناك مؤسسة، هنا في واشنطن، تدعى أمريكا الجديدة. لقد  قاموا خلال مسح أو دراسة استقصائية التي تم الكشف عنها للتو والتي جاء فيها أن نحو  ثلاثة أرباع الأشخاص الذين شملهم الإستطلاع في المناطق القبلية في شمال باكستان،  قالوا أنهم شعروا أن الهجمات - أنهم شعروا أن أمريكا تحاول تدمير الإسلام. انهم  يعارضون ضربات طائرات الدرون. وقال 60 في المئة منهم انهم موافقون على مهاجمة  الأميركان.*

*أعتقد، أولا  وقبل كل شيء، كلفت طائرات الدرون كمية هائلة من المال. تكلفة كل طائرة من طائرات  "ألفا درون وارييرز" 3 ملايين دولار. الحقيقة ذاتها، في نهاية المطاف، أن البيانات  الخاصة بها ونوعية الإستخبارات الألكترونية سيئة جدا، وأعتقد القول، قدرا هائلا  للحقيقة بأن، حتى في الجيش ودوائر المخابرات، أنه حقا الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكن،  إذا كنت تؤمنين بهذا النوع من الحرب، الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكنك الحصول على هذه  المعلومات حقا من خلال الذكاء البشري، أو مثل مايكل ستيل، المسؤول عن الإستخبارات  في العراق، هي من خلال مصادر المخابرات المفتوحة، من خلال الصحفيين، في الحقيقة، في  أغلب الأحيان هم على أرض الواقع ويلتقون بالناس. معظم الاشياء التي يحصل عليها من  طائرات الدرون لا فائدة منها. إنه شيء واحد، وكما قاله أحد الجنرالات، لمهاجمة  فاكهة معلقة في مستوى منخفض، العثور على رجلين يزرعون قنبلة ومن ثم مهاجمتهم. وحتى  ذلك، بأعتقدي، ليس مضمونا بالضرورة دليلا على أن هؤلاء الرجال حقا فعلوا ذلك بمحض  إرادتهم. تحتاج حقا أن تتداخل لتكون قادرا على محاكمة الأشخاص. أعني، هناك، وأعتقد،  فكرة المثول أمام القضاء غير موجودة.*

*وأخير أنهت إيمي جودمان المقابلة بسؤال موجه الى ديفيد  لاي: إحدى المنشورات الرئسية المعمولة بهذه الوثائق، أين تذهب من هنا؟ أعرف  أن جوليان أسانج قال سيتم نشر 15000 وثيقة إضافية حول أفغانستان في وقت  قريب.*

*ديفيد لاي أجاب: الوثائق  الجديدة في أفغانستان ليست كثيرة، يجب أن تبحثي عن مسألة ماذا سيحدث لآلاف وآلاف من  كيبلات وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية الدبلوماسية، التي برادلي ماننج، الجندي الأمريكي،  أتهم أيضا بمسألة التسريب. أنها ستسبب أزمة دبلوماسية حول العالم إذا ما ظهرت، وأنا  لست متأكدا من أن ويكيليكس سينشرها.*







 *شبكة البصرة* *الجمعة 21 ذو القعدة 1431 / 29 تشرين الاول 2010**
*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *السؤال لفريق التواصل :
> 
> اذا كان الهدف الاساسى من غزو قوات الحلفاء بقيادة الولايات المتحدة العراق هو انهاء التهديدات النووية العراقية لجيرانها وعلى رأسها اسرائيل ، فلماذا ظلت قوات التحالف محتلة للعراق منذ 2003 وحتى الان اى اكثر من سبع سنوات رغم عدم عثورها على اية دلائل على وجود تهديدات نووية عراقية ؟!! .
> *


بعد سقوط نظام صدام حسين في 2003، عملت القوات العسكرية الأمريكية لضمان سيادة القانون والنظام في جميع أنحاء العراق حتى يتم تشكيل وانتخاب حكومة عراقية ذات سيادة كاملة من قبل شعبها.

وبعد ذلك، طالبت الحكومة العراقية بدورها من الحكومة الأمريكية ووقعت على اتفاقية وضع القوات الأمريكية في العراق (صوفا) والتي تنظم المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية الى القوات العراقية. ووفقا لأحكام هذه الاتفاقية المذكورة، فلقد انسحبت الألوية القتالية الأمريكية من العراق في آب/أغسطس من هذا العام، وستنسحب بقية القوات الأمريكية من العراق في نهاية عام 2011.

----------


## amshendy

> بعد سقوط نظام صدام حسين في 2003، عملت القوات العسكرية الأمريكية لضمان سيادة القانون والنظام في جميع أنحاء العراق حتى يتم تشكيل وانتخاب حكومة عراقية ذات سيادة كاملة من قبل شعبها.
> 
> وبعد ذلك، طالبت الحكومة العراقية بدورها من الحكومة الأمريكية ووقعت على اتفاقية وضع القوات الأمريكية في العراق (صوفا) والتي تنظم المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية الى القوات العراقية. ووفقا لأحكام هذه الاتفاقية المذكورة، فلقد انسحبت الألوية القتالية الأمريكية من العراق في آب/أغسطس من هذا العام، وستنسحب بقية القوات الأمريكية من العراق في نهاية عام 2011.


اكرر نشر الموقع ان هناك ستين الف عميل و هم اعضاء الحكومات العميلة  اى ان امريكا اجتمعت مع عملائها فى العراق لعمنل اتفاقية 

حقيقى نكته مشبعة بالدماء و مسرحية هزلية

----------


## فريق التواصل

> اكرر نشر الموقع ان هناك ستين الف عميل و هم اعضاء الحكومات العميلة  اى ان امريكا اجتمعت مع عملائها فى العراق لعمنل اتفاقية 
> 
> حقيقى نكته مشبعة بالدماء و مسرحية هزلية


لديك حقا خيالا واسعا. أنت تدعي أن هناك 60 ألف عميل عراقي داخل العراق وجميعهم يعملون لصالح الولايات المتحدة؟ لماذا لم تذكر 60 مليون أو 600 مليون؟ لا تقيّد خيالك!

لقد انتخبت الحكومة العراقية الحالية من قبل الشعب العراقي في انتخابات وطنية، والمسؤولون الحكوميون العراقيون يمثلون ارادات واحتياجات الشعب العراقي. ستقوم أي حكومة حذرة وحكيمة والتي تتلقى وتواجه تهديدات من جماعات على استعداد لذبح ناس في مجازر في الكنائس والمساجد والشوارع بالمطالبة بمساعدة الجيش الأمريكي من خلال اتفاقيات موقعة.

تتمتع الولايات المتحدة بعلاقات دبلوماسية وعسكرية قوية مع غالبية الدول في العالمين العربي والإسلامي. وفي واقع الأمر - لقد ذكرت هذه النقطة من قبل في هذا المنتدى - باكستان هي أكبر دولة تتلقى المعونة والمساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية. وأيضا في الآونة الأخيرة، أعلنت الولايات المتحدة صفقة معلقة لبيع 60 مليار دولار من الأسلحة الأمريكية للمملكة العربية السعودية. هل هذه المبيعات تجعل الحكومة السعودية بأكملها وكذلك جميع أفراد الجيش السعودي عملاء للولايات المتحدة؟ ناهيك عن حقيقة أن الجيش الأمريكي والجيش المصري يعقدان تدريبات عسكرية مشتركة بشكل روتيني.

مصالحنا تكمن في استقرار وأمن العراق ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط بصفة عامة. لماذا تعارض مثل هذا الهدف؟

----------


## سيد حسن

*السؤال لفريق التواصل :

اذا كنتم تتفقون معى فى ان التهديدات النووية الايرانية لاسرائيل وجيرانها العرب ومصالح امريكا فى المنطقة باتت اكثر وضوحا وتأكيدا من التهديدات النووية العراقية التى " تبين عدم صحتها " ، ومنطق العدالة التى ترعاها الولايات المتحدة تحتم على امريكا خوض حربا جديدة مماثلة على ايران فى المستقبل القريب جدا ، فهل ستقيمون منطق العدل وتخوضون هذه الحرب ، واذا لم تشن امريكا هذه الحرب العادلة قريبا فبماذا نفسر موقفكم ساعتها ؟!*

----------


## amshendy

> لديك حقا خيالا واسعا. أنت تدعي أن هناك 60 ألف عميل عراقي داخل العراق وجميعهم يعملون لصالح الولايات المتحدة؟ لماذا لم تذكر 60 مليون أو 600 مليون؟ لا تقيّد خيالك!


ان كنتم تسخرون و تحاولون تحويل الحقيقة الى دعابة فرقم ستين الف ليس بالكثير فكم عدد العراقيين الذين دخلو على ظهور الدبابات  و كم عدد اعضاء الصحوات و غيرهم 
انت تتكلم عن انتخابات اى اتخابات تدعونها كالتى جرت و تجرى فى مصر قلت لك نحن خبراء فى هذا الموضوع و اسال كرزاى فى العراق و عملاؤكم فى كل مكان 




> تتمتع الولايات المتحدة بعلاقات دبلوماسية وعسكرية قوية مع غالبية الدول في العالمين العربي والإسلامي. وفي واقع الأمر - لقد ذكرت هذه النقطة من قبل في هذا المنتدى - باكستان هي أكبر دولة تتلقى المعونة والمساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية. وأيضا في الآونة الأخيرة، أعلنت الولايات المتحدة صفقة معلقة لبيع 60 مليار دولار من الأسلحة الأمريكية للمملكة العربية السعودية. هل هذه المبيعات تجعل الحكومة السعودية بأكملها وكذلك جميع أفراد الجيش السعودي عملاء للولايات المتحدة؟ ناهيك عن حقيقة أن الجيش الأمريكي والجيش المصري يعقدان تدريبات عسكرية مشتركة بشكل روتيني.
> 
> مصالحنا تكمن في استقرار وأمن العراق ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط بصفة عامة. لماذا تعارض مثل هذا الهدف؟


تحاول ان تجرنا ان  نسئ الى جيوشنا نحن نعلم ابطالنا و نعلم جيدا عملاؤكم و تتكلم عن استقرار عملاؤكم فى الحكم و عن صفقات اسلحة  و اسال اقاربكم اصحاب اليمامة ياصاحب الحمامة ولا املك الا ان اقول كما قال الشاعر  سلامة حمامتك حمامة السلام

----------


## amshendy

لا داعى

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *السؤال لفريق التواصل :
> 
> اذا كنتم تتفقون معى فى ان التهديدات النووية الايرانية لاسرائيل وجيرانها العرب ومصالح امريكا فى المنطقة باتت اكثر وضوحا وتأكيدا من التهديدات النووية العراقية التى " تبين عدم صحتها " ، ومنطق العدالة التى ترعاها الولايات المتحدة تحتم على امريكا خوض حربا جديدة مماثلة على ايران فى المستقبل القريب جدا ، فهل ستقيمون منطق العدل وتخوضون هذه الحرب ، واذا لم تشن امريكا هذه الحرب العادلة قريبا فبماذا نفسر موقفكم ساعتها ؟!*


يعمل المجتمع الدولي معا من خلال الأمم المتحدة والوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية والاتحاد الأوروبي فضلا عن غير ذلك من المنظمات الدولية للضغط على ايران للالتزام بتعهداتها الدولية التي تنص عليها الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية وعدد من قرارات مجلس الأمن.

العقوبات الاقتصادية التي فرضتها كل من الأمم المتحدة والولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الاوروبي على إيران هي أمثلة على تدابير التعاون الدولي لاجبار ايران على الامتثال باتفاقاتها والتزاماتها الدولية.

----------


## سيد حسن

*السؤال لفريق التواصل :

انتم تصرون على ان دولة اسرائيل لا تشكل قدراتها النووية اية تهديدات لجيرانها العرب بسبب انها دولة ديمقراطية ودولة مؤسسات تسيطر على القرار النووى لديها وكذلك قدرات اسرائيل النووية هى للردع وليست للهجوم بسبب انها تعيش منعزلة وسط محيط رافض لها ، اذن هل تقبلون بوجود قدرات نووية فى المنطقة بجانب اسرائيل لاية ديمقراطيات ناشئة فى المنطقة تتطابق مع الحالة الاسرائيلية ام لا ؟ واذا كانت الاجابة بالرفض فما هو سبب الرفض من جانبكم ؟ .*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*ا / احمد شندى ا / سيد حسن 
المشرف الفاضل / عاطف هلال 
برجاء الموافقة على افراد موضوع منفصل للاسئلة التى لا تتعلق بالغرض من الموضوع وحتى لا يخرج الموضوع عن مساره 
شاكرا وجودكم الكريم 
دمتم طيبين*

----------


## سيد حسن

*الاستاذ الفاضل / ايهاب احمد

السلام عليكم

ارجو المعذرة واسف على خروجى بعيدا عن الموضوع الاساسى ، انا فقط اردت ان اختبر طريقة ردودهم على القضايا التى لا يختلف عليها احد من اصحاب المروءة فى العالم الحر .

معذرة مرة اخرى والسلام عليكم*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*اخى الفاضل / سيد حسن 
كما قلت لا يختلف عليها احد من اصحاب المرؤة فى العالم الحر وهكدا اخرجت فريق التضليل من الموضوع اعتذر لاعت**ذارك واتمنى ان تحظى اسئلتك بالمتابعة التى تليق بها ويشرفنى دائما تواجدك .
*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*





 عقدت اللجنة التحضيرية للحملة العالمية القانونية لملاحقة جرائم الحصار والحرب  والاحتلال في العراق اجتماعاً لها، اليوم السبت، في بيروت برئاسة وزير العدل  الأمريكي السابق رامزي كلارك لبحث التطورات الأخيرة في ظل كشف موقع "ويكيليكس"  الإلكتروني عن الوثائق السرية للبنتاجون حول الحرب على العراق، تمهيداً للمؤتمر  العام الذي ستعقده الحملة. 

حضر الاجتماع ممثلون عن الأمانة العامة للمؤتمر  القومي العربي واتحاد المحامين العرب ورئيس المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان، وعدد  كبير من المحامين والحقوقيين العرب والأجانب، ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان في الوطن العربي  والعالم. 

ووصف منسق الحملة، خالد السفياني، الاجتماع بأنه إجرائي استعجالي  من أجل اتخاذ إجراءات مستعجلة وتقديم مقترحات ودراسة سبل التحرك القانوني لملاحقة  مجرمي الحرب في العراق.

وأشار إلى أن وثائق "ويكيليكس" قد عجلت في مواكبة  الحدث تحضيراً لوسائل وآليات التحرك لما بعد "ويكيليكس" بانتظار تنظيم المؤتمر.  

من جهته اعتبر رئيس اللجنة التحضيرية، وزير العدل الأمريكي السابق رامزي  كلارك، أن هناك تحدياً مهماً بالاستفادة من مساعدة الكثير من الخبرات والمعرفة  لإيجاد طريقة لتعزيز العدالة الاجتماعية ومواجهة الأمور الصعبة والعنيفة.  

ولفت رامزي كلارك إلى ما يعانيه العراق من أوضاع صعبة والنقص في الموارد  الأساسية وفي الطعام والمياه فضلا عن الفوضى المستشرية، معتبراً أن هناك الكثير من  القوات التي تستخدم العنف، مما يعني أنه لا يمكن البقاء على قيد الحياة هناك دون  اللجوء إلى عرض ما يجري لجهة الحقد والكراهية والعذاب. 

وقال: لدى اللجنة  كمية كبيرة من الوثائق بمثابة اعترافات جرى الكشف عنها ولا يمكن التنكر لها.. مشددا  على أنه في ظل هذه الظروف إذا لم يتمكن القانون من التحرك فإن الحرب ستستمر ويستمر  الدمار، داعياً إلى استخدام كافة الوسائل والطرق لتحقيق النجاح والوصول إلى درج  محكمة لاهاي قبل حلول الربيع.

وتحدث منسق الحملة، محمد البيومي، عن وثائق  "ويكيليكس"، مشيرا إلى أن هناك المزيد الذي سوف يكشف، معتبراً أن وثائق "ويكيليكس"  أبرزت قضايا لا بد من الاستفادة منها.

ودعا عدد من المشاركين إلى الإسراع في  التحرك القانوني لملاحقة مجرمي الحرب في العراق، معتبرين أن ما جرى كشفه في وثائق  "ويكيليكس" يدين القوات الأمريكية بارتكابها القتل والتعذيب بحق مئات الآلاف من  الشعب العراقي، مما يخضعها للملاحقة القانونية كمجرمي حرب.*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> ان كنتم تسخرون و تحاولون تحويل الحقيقة الى دعابة فرقم ستين الف ليس بالكثير فكم عدد العراقيين الذين دخلو على ظهور الدبابات  و كم عدد اعضاء الصحوات و غيرهم 
> انت تتكلم عن انتخابات اى اتخابات تدعونها كالتى جرت و تجرى فى مصر قلت لك نحن خبراء فى هذا الموضوع و اسال كرزاى فى العراق و عملاؤكم فى كل مكان 
> 
> 
> تحاول ان تجرنا ان  نسئ الى جيوشنا نحن نعلم ابطالنا و نعلم جيدا عملاؤكم و تتكلم عن استقرار عملاؤكم فى الحكم و عن صفقات اسلحة  و اسال اقاربكم اصحاب اليمامة ياصاحب الحمامة ولا املك الا ان اقول كما قال الشاعر  سلامة حمامتك حمامة السلام


لا تحاول إهانة ذكاء القراء من خلال الإشارة إلى أولئك الذين يدافعون عن بلادهم - وفي هذه الحالة إلى العراق - على أنهم عملاء يعملون لصالح الولايات المتحدة. مجلس الصحوة هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المواطنين العراقيين الذين سئموا من استهداف تنظيم القاعدة لهم، ومن ثم نظموا أنفسهم لمحاربة القاعدة والدفاع عن مدنهم ومواطنيهم. لماذا أنت ضد تجمع المواطنين لمحاربة عدوهم والدفاع عن أنفسهم؟ هل تود أن لا يزال الإرهابيون يستهدفونهم؟

الانتخابات تمثل إرادة الشعب، وممثلي الحكومة يجب ان يعملوا لمصلحة الشعب. نحن نشجع دائما أن تكون الانتخابات نزيهة ومفتوحة، ولكن لا يمكننا أن نتدخل ونفرض قيمنا على الشعوب الأخرى.

وأخيرا، صفقات الأسلحة بين الولايات المتحدة وبين الدول الأخرى تتسم بالشفافية وتسجل في وثائق. يجب أن يوافق الكونجرس على صفقات الأسلحة قبل أن تتلقاها أي دولة أجنبية.

----------


## amshendy

> لا تحاول إهانة ذكاء القراء من خلال الإشارة إلى أولئك الذين يدافعون عن بلادهم - وفي هذه الحالة إلى العراق - على أنهم عملاء يعملون لصالح الولايات المتحدة. مجلس الصحوة هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المواطنين العراقيين الذين سئموا من استهداف تنظيم القاعدة لهم، ومن ثم نظموا أنفسهم لمحاربة القاعدة والدفاع عن مدنهم ومواطنيهم. لماذا أنت ضد تجمع المواطنين لمحاربة عدوهم والدفاع عن أنفسهم؟ هل تود أن لا يزال الإرهابيون يستهدفونهم؟
> 
> الانتخابات تمثل إرادة الشعب، وممثلي الحكومة يجب ان يعملوا لمصلحة الشعب. نحن نشجع دائما أن تكون الانتخابات نزيهة ومفتوحة، ولكن لا يمكننا أن نتدخل ونفرض قيمنا على الشعوب الأخرى.
> 
> وأخيرا، صفقات الأسلحة بين الولايات المتحدة وبين الدول الأخرى تتسم بالشفافية وتسجل في وثائق. يجب أن يوافق الكونجرس على صفقات الأسلحة قبل أن تتلقاها أي دولة أجنبية.


اعتذر عن الرد احتراما لرغبة الاستاذ ايهاب

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *السؤال لفريق التواصل :
> 
> انتم تصرون على ان دولة اسرائيل لا تشكل قدراتها النووية اية تهديدات لجيرانها العرب بسبب انها دولة ديمقراطية ودولة مؤسسات تسيطر على القرار النووى لديها وكذلك قدرات اسرائيل النووية هى للردع وليست للهجوم بسبب انها تعيش منعزلة وسط محيط رافض لها ، اذن هل تقبلون بوجود قدرات نووية فى المنطقة بجانب اسرائيل لاية ديمقراطيات ناشئة فى المنطقة تتطابق مع الحالة الاسرائيلية ام لا ؟ واذا كانت الاجابة بالرفض فما هو سبب الرفض من جانبكم ؟ .*


إن انتشار الأسلحة النووية يرفع من مستوى انعدام الأمن بشكل عام. نحن لا نشجع أي دولة على اتخاذ ذلك المسار، وهذا هو السبب في اتباعنا لسياسة تحد من الأسلحة النووية بما في ذلك  أسلحتنا نحن. لقد دعا الرئيس أوباما ومسؤولين من الإدارة الأمريكية إلى عالم خال من الأسلحة النووية. يمثل كل من قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة 1887 ومحادثات معاهدة ستارت مع روسيا التزامنا وتعاوننا الدولي لبدء تلك العملية.

يرجى النظر إلى نص قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة 1887 في الرابط أدناه. فهذا القرار لا يقصد دولة معينة أو أخرى بل "يدعو جميع الدول غير الأطراف في معاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة النووية إلى الانضمام للمعاهدة كدول غير حائزة للأسلحة النووية بغية تحقيق عالمية المعاهدة في موعد مبكر، والتقيد بأحكامها ريثما تنضم إليها." وهذا ينطبق على دولة إسرائيل كذلك.

http://www.america.gov/st/peacesec-a...94815e-02.html

لا تعارض الولايات المتحدة ولا المجتمع الدولي سعي أي دولة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وراء برامج نووي مدني سلمية. وفي الواقع، فإن الولايات المتحدة تساعد العديد من الدول، بما في ذلك في الشرق الأوسط، في هذا المجال.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[B]بنلف وندور فى حلقة مفرغة مع فريق التواصل 
حكومة إيه اللى الشعب العراقى أنتخبها ووقعت معكم أتفاقيات وهل التفاقيات فى ظل الإحتلال شرعية؟ 
*وكم عدد القتلى فلا العراق منذ الغزو الأمريكى لها ؟
وهل أستقرت أمور العراق؟
ويا ترى مين بيغزى القتال بين السنة والشيعة وأخيراً المسيحيين ؟
وليه ساكتين على المالكى رغم أن قائمته لم تكن هى الفائزة بالأنتخابات؟وأرجوا ألا تقولوا لا دخل لنا لأن هذه إرادة الشعب العراقى ؟
وإيه السر بينكم وبين إيران لأن أهدافكم فى العراق واحدة وعلى رأسها تدمير العراق وإستنزاف ثرواته؟
وبعدين جابونا هل إسرائيل دولة نووية ولا لأ؟ وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم ليه ساكتين عليها ؟[/B*]

----------


## فريق التواصل

> [B]بنلف وندور فى حلقة مفرغة مع فريق التواصل 
> حكومة إيه اللى الشعب العراقى أنتخبها ووقعت معكم أتفاقيات وهل التفاقيات فى ظل الإحتلال شرعية؟ 
> *وكم عدد القتلى فلا العراق منذ الغزو الأمريكى لها ؟
> وهل أستقرت أمور العراق؟
> ويا ترى مين بيغزى القتال بين السنة والشيعة وأخيراً المسيحيين ؟
> وليه ساكتين على المالكى رغم أن قائمته لم تكن هى الفائزة بالأنتخابات؟وأرجوا ألا تقولوا لا دخل لنا لأن هذه إرادة الشعب العراقى ؟
> وإيه السر بينكم وبين إيران لأن أهدافكم فى العراق واحدة وعلى رأسها تدمير العراق وإستنزاف ثرواته؟
> وبعدين جابونا هل إسرائيل دولة نووية ولا لأ؟ وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم ليه ساكتين عليها ؟[/B*]




لمعلوماتك، لم تعد العراق دولة محتلة لعدة سنوات الآن، وهي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة ومعترف بها من قبل شعبها ومن قبل المجتمع الدولي على ذلك النحو. قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 1859 يعترف بسيادة العراق واستقلاله. نص القرار موجود في الرابط أدناه:

http://www.unhcr.org/cgi-bin/texis/v...ocid=4961ee8f2

أعلن تنظيم القاعدة مسؤوليته عن المجزرة الأخيرة المتعمدة ضد مسيحيين في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العراق وأعلن مسؤوليته عن عدد من الأعمال الوحشية العنيفة الأخرى ضد المدنيين الأبرياء، وآخرها كان عدد من الهجمات بقذائف الهاون والتفجيرات في بغداد التي استهدفت عمدا المسيحيين في يوم 10 نوفمبر. وقائمة جرائمهم ضد المدنيين لا نهاية لها.

وفي موضوع آخر، الولايات المتحدة تشجع وتأمل في أن ترى حكومة عراقية شاملة للأحزاب السياسية التي تمثل إرادة الشعب العراقي وتعترف بأن جميع الكتل الرئيسية التي حققت دعما كبيرا خلال الانتخابات قبل ستة أشهر تستحق أن تلعب دورا في مستقبل العراق.

يعمل جيشنا مع الحكومة العراقية لتأمين استقرار وازدهار العراق ومستقبله، في حين أن ايران تقوم بتمويل الجماعات الإرهابية لزعزعة استقرار العراق وتدمير بنيته التحتية والحاق الضرر بسكانه المدنيين. قل لي من يساعد العراقيين ومن يسعى عمدا لتدميره؟

وأخيرا، يرجى توجيه أسئلتك حول إسرائيل إلى الحكومة الاسرائيلية.

----------


## نسمة أمل

انا اعتذر للاخ * ايهاب ناصر و لكن فعلا في بعض الردود مستفزة ، كنت اتمنى ان اتابع موضوعك في صمت ، و جزك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الرائع و بارك الله فيك و انار دربك و رزقك السعادة في الدارين 

نعود الى الموضوع : 

و الله انا مستغربة كثير ، لا و  عم اضحك كمان من كثر الابداع الفني ههههههههههه  * شر البلية ما يضحك *




> لمعلوماتك، لم تعد العراق دولة محتلة لعدة سنوات الآن، وهي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة ومعترف بها من قبل شعبها ومن قبل المجتمع الدولي على ذلك النحو. قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 1859 يعترف بسيادة العراق واستقلاله. نص القرار موجود في الرابط أدناه:


و الله جد؟؟؟ لك مرة سمعت انه العراق دخل كتاب قنس؟؟؟؟؟ للارقام القياسية بعدما حطم الرقم في تشكيل الحكومة؟؟ لا و دولة و لها حكيان و سيادة ، طيب بالله عليك هي من قبل شو كانت؟؟؟ دويلة؟؟؟ و لا ولاية؟؟؟؟ لا ممكن كانت قارة و تم تحويلها الى دولة ............ ممكن العلم لله 




> أعلن تنظيم القاعدة مسؤوليته عن المجزرة الأخيرة المتعمدة ضد مسيحيين في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العراق وأعلن مسؤوليته عن عدد من الأعمال الوحشية العنيفة الأخرى ضد المدنيين الأبرياء، وآخرها كان عدد من الهجمات بقذائف الهاون والتفجيرات في بغداد التي استهدفت عمدا المسيحيين في يوم 10 نوفمبر. وقائمة جرائمهم ضد المدنيين لا نهاية لها.


ههههههههههه ، عن جد؟؟؟ كأنه سمعت هالكلمة من قبل  القاعدة؟؟؟ حدا فيكم يعرف شو تعني هالكلمة؟؟؟ طيب بأي لغة هي؟؟؟ لانه الظاهرة انها امريكية الصنع و الله أعلم 

لي وجد معناها يتصل فيني ، ويكسب ثواب 




> وفي موضوع آخر، الولايات المتحدة تشجع وتأمل في أن ترى حكومة عراقية شاملة للأحزاب السياسية التي تمثل إرادة الشعب العراقي وتعترف بأن جميع الكتل الرئيسية التي حققت دعما كبيرا خلال الانتخابات قبل ستة أشهر تستحق أن تلعب دورا في مستقبل العراق.


حدا منكم يصدق هالحكي؟؟؟ 

لازم اسكت هلاء احسن 

اخي ايهاب الله ينور دربك و جزاك الله ألف خير ، و بعتذر منك

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*الرجاء من مشرف قاعة القضايا السياسية نقل جميع المشاركات التى لا تندرج فى سياق الموضوع الى موضوع منفصل حفاظا على التسلسل المطلوب 
خالص شكرى للجميع*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*  

* *قبل أن يقرر  جوليان أسانغ -مؤسس وصاحب موقع ويكيليكس- الهرب خلال أيام إلى أستراليا (موطنه  الأصلي) ليطلب اللجوء السياسي هناك كمواطن أميركي، قد يكون من المناسب التساؤل عن  صحة ما يثار حول علاقته بوكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية CIA، وعن  صحة المزاعم القائلة، إن الوكالة هي التي تدير الموقع من خلف الجدار؟ إذ بات من  الواضح الآن، أن طرفا أميركيا آخر، يعمل من خلف جدار آخر، هو الذي يقف خلف تسريب  معلومات تفضح علاقة أسانغ بالوكالة.*  ليس هذا  الطرف الآخر كما يبدو، سوى البنتاغون الذي يملك تراثا ضخما من الصراع مع الوكالة،  حول المال والسلطة والنفوذ، وهو صراع تقليدي -وتحت السيطرة- داخل المؤسسة الأميركية  الحاكمة، وهذا حقيقي بما فيه الكفاية وليس خيالا.      "
هل تسّربت وثائق ويكيليكس أم ُسّربت؟ وهل  يعكس نشرها صراعا داخل المؤسسة الأميركية الحاكمة بالفعل، أم إن هذا الصراع يجري  ضمنيا في إطار من التوافق على التخلص من (قاذورات) الحرب في العراق  وأفغانستان؟
"ما هو خيالي في هذا  الصراع أن الطرفين، الوكالة والبنتاغون أدارتا لعبة أسانغ في إطار من الصراع  والتفاهم على حدودها وأغراضها. فهل تسّربت الوثائق أم ُسّربت؟ وهل يعكس نشرها صراعا  داخل المؤسسة الأميركية الحاكمة بالفعل، أم إن هذا الصراع يجري ضمنيا في إطار من  التوافق على التخلص من (قاذورات) الحرب في العراق وأفغانستان؟ إن الفصل  التالي من فضيحة وثائق ويكيليكس، قد يكون أكثر إثارة من فضائح الحرب في هذين  البلدين، ذلك أنه سوف يكشف عن نوع وطبيعة التلاعب بالعالم. وبالفعل، ثمة نمط غير  مسبوق من التلاعب بالعالم وثقافاته وأديانه وشعوبه ومصائره، فما يبدو لنا اليوم،  فضيحة مدّوية، قد يتكشف في الغد عن لعبة صراع معقدة، تتطلب خيالا واسعا لإدراك  متطلبات فهمها.  ولعل  تجربة العالم مع فضيحة سجن أبو غريب التي جرى تسريب وقائعها المأسوية، هي من بين  كثرة من الوقائع التي تؤكد، أن نشر الفضائح والجرائم، يتصل بهذا النوع من ألعاب  الصراع -تحت السيطرة- بين مراكز المؤسسة الحاكمة. فإذا كانت الوثائق قد  تسرّبت بالفعل، كما يُقال لنا في وسائل الإعلام -أي أن موقع ويكيليكس حصل عليها من  طرف أميركي رسمي أو شبه رسمي وبطريقة ما- وأن الهدف من وراء ذلك، كشف النقاب عن  جرائم مرّوعة وقعت بحق العراقيين، فإن السؤال الذي يجب أن يطرح في هذه الحالة هو  التالي:  لماذا، إذاً، قالت الوثائق  المتسّربة، نصف الحقيقة أو أقل، عمّا حدث في هذا البلد المنكوب؟  ولكن، إذا ما كانت الوثائق  ذاتها، قد ُسربت بفعل فاعل، له مآرب أخرى غير قول الحقيقة، أي إن طرفا أميركيا  رسميا لم يعلن عن نفسه، قرر فضح مجرمين أميركيين للتخلص من العبء الأخلاقي  والقانوني لجرائم الاحتلال، فإن السؤال الذي يجب أن يطرح في هذه الحالة، هو التالي:  لماذا ُسربت؟ وما الهدف من التسريب؟ وهل هو محاولة لتوزيع الجريمة على مجرمين كثر  بدلا من حصرها في الجانب الأميركي وحده؟  هذه أسئلة جوهرية، يتعيّن  الإجابة عنها بدقة كافية، لكي يتسنى للعراقيين والعرب والعالم أن يدركوا بصورة  صحيحة الوظيفة الحقيقية لوثائق ويكيليكس.  كل ما يمكن قوله الآن إن  الوثائق وزعت -بطريقة منهجية مدروسة واحترافية- دم العراقيين على مجموعة متهمين  متساوين إلى حد ما، فإيران مثلها مثل المالكي، وهذا مثله مثل المليشيات، وتلك مثلها  مثل بلاك ووتر، والأخيرة مثلها مثل الجنود الأميركيين عند الحواجز (عند الحواجز  فقط) مجرد متهمين "افتراضيين" في جريمة شديدة الواقعية. والمثير للدهشة، أن  الوثائق سوف تمكّن الولايات المتحدة الأميركية -كدولة احتلال- من الإفلات بسهولة من  أي قصاص أو مساءلة قانونية، بينما يصبح أمر الجنود الذين قتلوا العراقيين عند  الحواجز، موضوعا قانونيا شائكا وشديد التعقيد، يتصل بمسائل إجرائية أكثر تعقيدا،  نظرا لوجود قوانين أميركية تمنع تسليمهم أو محاكمتهم أمام محاكم غير أميركية، أي  تمنع كل محاولة لتطبيق القانون وإنزال القصاص العادل بحقهم؟  أغرب من كل هذا، أن  الأميركيين -عبر هذه الوثائق- يمكن أن يتحولوا إلى "شاهد ملك" يفضح مرتكبي الجريمة  الآخرين، ويوجه لهم التهم ويدعو ويحرّض على مقاضاتهم. أما الأكثر غرابة من كل هذا  وذاك، فهو أن الوثائق لا تحدد بطريقة تسمح للقانون بالعمل، درجة تورط الأطراف  المفترضة في الجريمة، وبما يجعل من هذه الاتهامات في النهاية، مجرد أوراق ضغط  سياسية، تستخدمها الإدارة الأميركية للتلاعب بالأطراف المتورطة.  مثلا، ماذا يعني إلقاء  المسؤولية على مليشيات، لا تذكرها الوثائق لا بالاسم ولا بالوقائع الضرورية  للاستدلال إليها؟ وأي مليشيات بالضبط، هذه التي تورطت في أعمال القتل؟ هل هم أفراد  بعينهم يمكن إلقاء القبض عليهم بمذكرات قانونية، أم هم جماعات سياسية وشبه عسكرية،  ذابت واندمجت في بنى الدولة ومؤسساتها الأمنية والعسكرية؟ وهل هي فرق الموت  الأميركية التي أشرف عليها السفير نغروبونتي في فبراير/شباط عام 2005، وكانت مسؤولة  عن الجرائم الطائفية ضد أهل السنة والشيعة والمسيحيين والصابئة؟ أم هي جماعات فيلق بدر  وجيش المهدي، وخلايا حزب الدعوة السرية التي نظمت تصفيات منهجية ضد عراقيين من  مختلف المذاهب والأديان والعقائد الفكرية؟ أم هي جميعا؟ وهل يمكن -في حالة العراق  الراهنة- تقديم "جيوش من المتهمين" إلى محاكم فعلية؟ وماذا عن إيران؟ هل يمكن، حقا  تحديد درجة مسؤليتها عن تصفية عشرات الضباط الطيارين؟ وماذا عن علماء العراق الذين  قتلوا أو اختفوا؟       "
لماذا أغفلت الوثائق الإشارة إلى ما يزيد  عن خمسة عشر ألف عراقي (من المعارضة السابقة) جرى توزيعهم قبل الغزو على 44 فرقة من  فرق الموت التي شكلها الأميركيون وأشرفوا على تدريبها في معسكرات  مغلقة؟
"لماذا أغفلت الوثائق الإشارة  إلى ما يزيد عن خمسة عشر ألف عراقي (من المعارضة السابقة) جرى توزيعهم قبل الغزو  على 44 فرقة من فرق الموت التي شكلها الأميركيون وأشرفوا على تدريبها في معسكرات  مغلقة في بودابست ووارسو؟ ومن الذي أدخلهم إلى العراق؟ وماذا يعني أخيرا، أن عدد  القتلى عند الحواجز، هم فقط ستمائة عراقي سقطوا برصاص الجنود الأميركيين  المتهورين؟ لعل قراءة أخرى لوثائق  ويكيليكس، يمكن أن تكشف عن هذا النمط المرّوع من التلاعب بالحقيقة. أولا: إن التصنيف الجنائي  للمتهمين كما قامت به الوثائق، ُيعيد توزيع الجريمة على خمسة أطراف هي بالتتابع:  إيران، والمليشيات، وبلاك ووتر، والمالكي، والجنود الأميركيون (فقط عند الحواجز).  وهذا يعني من المنظور الجنائي نفسه، أن الوثائق تقوم بنوع من إعادة توزيع لدم  العراقيين وتفريقه، بين أعداء محتملين. ثانيا: وهذا التصنيف من  شأنه أن يؤدي تلقائيا إلى نشوء انطباع، بأن الجريمة ارتكبتها طائفة بعينها ضد طائفة  أخرى، وأن قوات الاحتلال تتحمل -فقط- وزر جريمة ارتكبت عند الحواجز. ولكنه، من جانب  مواز سيؤدي إلى خلق (عدو طائفي) مطلوب لوحده، ومنفرد دون سائر المتهمين، ويمتلك  قابلية تقديمه في هذه الصورة.  ولعل الطريقة التي جرى  فيها عرض الوقائع الخاصة بالجرائم، تكرّس مثل هذا الانطباع، وبأن كل ما حدث، صراع  محلي تورطت فيه أطراف محلية، وتسببت به طائفة تملك مليشيات ضد أخرى لا تملك  مليشيات، وهذا واضح كل الوضوح من تشديد الوثائق وطريقة عرضها في وسائل الإعلام على  أن المليشيات والمالكي وإيران، كانوا يستهدفون أهل السنة. إن رسم إطار طائفي  للجريمة، هو ما يجب أن يثير شبهتنا. ومع ذلك، فهؤلاء جميعا، من وجهة نظر معظم  المواطنين العراقيين حتى البسطاء منهم، صناعة أميركية في الأصل. أي إنهم من خلق  طرفا آخر، تحسّب للحظة مغادرة مسرح الصراع، بأن يترك فيه جماعات من صنعه، يمكن  تحميلها مسؤولية الجريمة.  ولذلك، ما انفك العراقيون  في مجالسهم يرددون دون حرج، أن إيران ما كان لها أن تصبح طرفا في الصراع، لولا رغبة  الأميركيين في خلق فوضى عارمة في هذا البلد، ولولا مسارعتهم بعد احتلال بغداد إلى  تفكيك الدولة ومحوها كليا، ثم مسارعتهم إلى حل الجيش الوطني، وبحيث أن الحدود مع  إيران ظلت دون رقابة أو حماية طوال سنوات. إن الذين سمحوا لها باللعب  في الساحة العراقية طوال السنوات المنصرمة، هم من يقومون اليوم بتقديمها للعراقيين  في صورة (العدو). ومن غير شك فإن وضع إيران في قائمة المجرمين المفترضين، وربط  دورها وتصنيفه في إطار دعم ومساندة المليشيات فقط، وربط دور المليشيات، بشخص رئيس  الوزراء المالكي، واتهامه وحده دون سائر الآخرين المتورطين، بقيادة فرق خاصة، هو  تصنيف سيجعل منه ومن إيران والمليشيات، طرفا واحدا له ملامح طائفية واحدة.   إن الحلقة الأهم في  إستراتيجيات الاحتلال الأميركي للعراق، كانت باستمرار، تكمن في خلق (عدو) بديل من  أجل التلاعب بأولويات الصراع. وبالطبع، فلا أحد يبرئ إيران أو المليشيات أو المالكي  من مسؤولية الجرائم المرّوعة التي حدثت وتحدث في العراق منذ أكثر من سبع سنوات،  ولكن تصوير الجريمة في العراق وكأنها ليست ولم تكن جريمة المحتلين، وإنما جريمة  عراقيين آخرين، أو طرف إقليمي بعينه، أمر يدعو للتساؤل والشكوك في  النوايا. ثالثا: إن الصراع الخفي  بين وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية CIA والبنتاغون، حول طريقة إدارة الحرب على العراق  وأفغانستان -وهو صراع تغذيه مصالح ورؤى وسياسات ومصالح كبرى- لا يجب أن يحجب عنا  رؤية هذه الإستراتيجية بقدر كاف من الوضوح، ذلك أن خلق (العدو) المحلي، المتحالف مع  (العدو) الإقليمي، والمتورط في النزاع الداخلي، من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى خلق وقائع  جديدة للصراع، تصبح فيه قوات الاحتلال هي الحمل الوديع، بينما يصبح الآخرون ذئابا  كاسرة.     "
الذين عملوا تحت غطاء وزارة الدفاع كانوا  جميعا من أهل السنة، وكانت مهامهم القيام بأعمال إجرامية في مناطق الشيعة, أما  الذين عملوا تحت غطاء الداخلية فكانوا من الشيعة، وكان واجبهم اليومي القيام بأعمال  إجرامية في مناطق أهل السنة؟ 
"لقد  نشأت داخل العراق بفعل هذا التلاعب بالحقائق، ثقافة شعبية رائجة وتتغذى من كراهية  لا حدود لها للنفوذ الإيراني وللمليشيات، تقول من بين ما تقول، إن الأسر والعائلات  العراقية، لا تشعر بالخوف على مصيرها أو مصير أحد أفرادها، حين تقوم القوات  الأميركية بحملات دهم واعتقال، ولكنها تشعر بالذعر، وينتابها اليأس، حين تتعرض  لحملات دهم واعتقال مماثلة تقوم بها القوات الحكومية (أو  المليشيات). ليس هذا  الذعر ناجما عن بطش وقسوة مجرمي المليشيات أو وحشية القوات الحكومية، وهما أمران لا  يجادل فيهما أحد، بل ناجم عن إنشاء منهجي ومنظمّ لصورة (العدو الطائفي) المحلي،  المرتبط (بالعدو الإقليمي الطائفي). وهذا ما كرّسته وثائق ويكيليكس  بدهاء. في فبراير/شباط 2005 كشف  كاتب أميركي مغمور يدعى درايفوس في مقالة ممتازة تحمل عنوانا مثيرا  Our Monsters In  Iraq (وحوشنا في  العراق) وقائع مذهلة عن فضيحة لم يتوقف العالم قط عند فصولها. لقد أدخل الأميركيون  إلى العراق ما يزيد عن عشرين ألف عراقي تم تدريبهم في معسكرات خاصة ببودابست  ووارسو، وتلقوا خلالها دروسا مكثفة في فنون الإجرام الفتاك والأكثر وحشية، وأن  هؤلاء توزعوا على وزارتي الدفاع والداخلية. الذين  عملوا تحت غطاء وزارة الدفاع كانوا جميعا من أهل السنة، وكانت مهامهم القيام بأعمال  إجرامية في مناطق الشيعة. أما الذين عملوا تحت غطاء الداخلية فكانوا من الشيعة،  وكان واجبهم اليومي القيام بأعمال إجرامية في مناطق أهل السنة؟ هناك كانت "وحوشهم  في العراق". وهنا دمنا الضائع يفرقه الأميركيون بين القبائل.
 *المصدر:* *الجزيرة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*كشف موقع ويكيليكس (Wikileaks) حجم الانتهاكات السافرة والصارخة لحقوق الإنسان التي  تعرض لها العراق إثر غزوه واحتلاله من قبل القوات الأميركية في التاسع من  أبريل/نيسان 2003، لا سيما في الفترة الواقعة ما بين مطلع العام 2004 ونهاية العام  الفائت 2009، وذلك من خلال تسريب وثائق سرية عسكرية في عملية وصفت بأنها الأكبر في  التاريخ المعاصر.* *وقد بلغ  عدد هذه الوثائق قرابة أربعمائة ألف وثيقة حول ممارسات الجيش الأميركي خلال الحرب  على العراق، تضم بين دفتيها معلومات موثقة ومعززة بأسماء القتلى والمفقودين  والجرحى، كما اشتملت على أسماء المعذبين والمختفين قسريا.

وضمت هذه الوثائق  معلومات تحمّل الجهات الأميركية والجهات الحكومية الرسمية العراقية إضافة للشركات  الأمنية بما فيها شركة بلاك ووتر، مسؤولية ما جرى ويجري في العراق من مآس، مؤكدة أن  ثلثي عدد الضحايا هم من المدنيين، على الرغم من المزاعم الأميركية التي تفيد  بانتهاء المهمات القتالية والعمليات الحربية منذ مايو/أيار 2003 وسحب القوات ذات  الطبيعة القتالية في أغسطس/آب الماضي حسب إفادة الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما.**    "
بلغ عدد الوثائق على موقع ويكيليكس قرابة  أربعمائة ألف وثيقة حول ممارسات الجيش الأميركي خلال الحرب على العراق، تضم بين  دفتيها معلومات موثقة ومعززة بأسماء القتلى والمفقودين والجرحى والمعذبين والمختفين  
" ولعل لغة الوثائق والأرقام والتي تضمنها موقع  ويكيليكس ألقت بظلال كثيفة وجديدة من الشك والريبة على المزاعم الأميركية التي  روّجت قبيل احتلال العراق، والتي تدعي العمل على توفير نظام ديمقراطي بديل يؤمن  الاستقرار والرفاه للعراق والعراقيين بعد سنوات من القهر والمعاناة للحكم الشمولي  الاستبدادي السابق، وإذا بنا وبعد احتلال دام أكثر من سبع سنوات ما زلنا في المربّع  الأول من حالة انعدام الأمن على الرغم من تحسنّه النسبي في السنتين الأخيرتين.* *لكنه ما لبث أن عاد وتدهور قبيل وبُعيد الانتخابات، ليؤكد  استمرار تردي الوضع الأمني وصعوبة استمرار العيش مع التناقص الكبير في توفر الخدمات  الأساسية والضرورية للعيش، كالحاجة الملحة لمياه الشرب الصالحة والكهرباء والتعليم  والنظام العلمي ونظام الصرف وغير ذلك، فضلاً عن استشراء الطائفية السياسية  والانقسام المذهبي الوظيفي، وتفشي الرشى والفساد المالي والإداري، وضعف هيكلية  الدولة وهشاشة بنيتها.* *إن أهمية هذه الوثائق التي  تم الكشف عنها من قبل "مؤسسة" جوليان أسانغ والموقع الذي سيغدو الأكثر شهرة في  العالم وأعني ويكيليكس، تتأتى من كونها في الدرجة الأولى قد جاءت من جهة  أميركية، وثانيا لأنها كشفت وثائق سرية كُتبت في حينها ولم يكن هدفها منحازا لهذا  الفريق أو ذاك، بل حاولت توثيق الأحداث بيومياتها وتفاصيلها الدقيقة، ومن هنا تأتي  القيمة الفعلية للمعلومات التي نقلها الموقع على نحو موثق بما احتوت من  حيثيات.* *وإذا كانت المعلومات التي  قدمها موقع ويكيليكس غير مفاجئة للعديد من المتابعين والناشطين في ميدان حقوق  الإنسان، لا سيما وقد اطلعوا على التقارير التي نشرت وعلى مدى السبع سنوات ونيّف  الماضية من جانب منظمة العدل الدولية ومنظمة مراقبة حقوق الإنسان والفدرالية  الدولية والمنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان ومنظمات عراقية مختلفة، إلا أن حجم الضحايا  من المدنيين الآخذ بالاتساع يدفعنا إلى التوقف عند هذه الوثائق التي تشير إلى أن  بعض الفئات كان هدفا سهلا، كالعلماء والأكاديميين الذين سقط منهم أكثر من أربعمائة  ضحية للعنف والإرهاب، والإعلاميين الذين بلغ عدد ضحاياهم 291 إعلاميا، وكذلك  الأطباء والمهندسين والمعلمين وغيرهم.* *وكان لتصفية العسكريين  وخصوصا الذين شاركوا في الحرب العراقية الإيرانية نصيب، كما تم استهداف التنوّع  الثقافي العراقي، الذي كان على الدوام جزءا من المكوّن العراقي الموحد، القومي  والديني، وعلى الأخص بعض الطوائف المسيحية واليزيدية والصابئة, واستهدفت العمليات الإرهابية المبرمجة العرب والتركمان  والكرد على حد سواء في محاولة لزرع الفرقة والشقاق والريبة بين جميع مكونات النسيج  الاجتماعي العراقي.* *وبموجب المعلومات المنشورة  في موقع ويكيليكس فقد ضمّت السجون مختلف الفئات التي تعرضت لحالات منهجية  وروتينية صارخة من التعذيب، الأمر الذي يترتب عليه مسؤوليات قانونية ضد  مرتكبيه.* *كما تحدثت المعلومات  المنشورة عن جرائم ترتقي إلى جرائم الحرب والإبادة وجرائم ضد الإنسانية، إضافة إلى  التعذيب والاختفاء القسري والاغتصاب وغيرها من الأمور المنتهكة لحقوق الإنسان في كل  المعايير، وهي جرائم لا تسقط بالتقادم.*  *    "
بما أن العراق ومنذ العام 2003 يقع تحت  الاحتلال، فإن المسؤولية الأساسية إزاء الانتهاكات والخروقات الجسيمة لحقوق الإنسان  تقع على عاتق قوات الاحتلال، حتى وإن وجهت الاتهامات إلى الإرهابيين
"وبما أن العراق ومنذ  العام 2003 يقع تحت الاحتلال فإن المسؤولية الأساسية إزاء الانتهاكات والخروقات  الجسيمة للشرعة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، والتجاوزات العديدة للقانون الدولي  الإنساني، ولا سيما اتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1949 وملحقيها لعام 1977 (بروتوكولي جنيف  حول حماية ضحايا المنازعات الدولية المسلحة وحماية ضحايا المنازعات المسلحة غير  الدولية)، كلها تقع على عاتق قوات الاحتلال، حتى وإن وجهت الاتهامات المختلفة إلى  الإرهابيين أو المحسوبين على النظام السابق، لأن ذلك لا ينفي ولا يلغي المسؤولية  الرسمية والقانونية لقوات الاحتلال بموجب بنود قوانين الاحتلال (حقوق وواجبات  المحتل) لا سيما باتخاذه إجراءات تغيير سكاني أو ديمغرافي أو إجراء تعديلات قانونية  من شأنها إلحاق الضرر بوحدة المجتمع وتقاليده المتبعة، وهو الأمر الذي تم تجاوزه،  وتم تكريس الطائفية عبر مجلس الحكم الانتقالي وفتح حدود البلاد بعد حلّ الجيش  العراقي وتفكيك الأجهزة الأمنية، مما سهّل انفلات الوضع الأمني وتعاظم سيف الإرهاب  المسلط على رقاب العراقيين.* *وفي الوقت ذاته، لا يمكن  التغاضي عن مسؤولية الحكومة العراقية في ذلك كما تتحمل قوات الاحتلال، وإلا فلما هي  حكومة تتصدر سدة الحكم إن عجزت عن حماية أرواح وممتلكات المواطنين وضبط النظام  العام وحفظ الأمن والسلام المجتمعي؟* *فإذا كانت مسؤولية الجرائم  ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الإبادة وجرائم الحرب تقع بالدرجة الأساسية على قوات  الاحتلال، فإن ورود أسماء أعضاء في الحكومة العراقية بمن فيهم رئيس الوزراء مسألة  خطيرة تحتاج إلى درجة عالية من التدقيق والتوثيق ضمن الإطار القانوني والحقوقي ومن  موقع المسؤولية والنزاهة، كما تتطلب تدخلاً دولياً، خصوصاً وأن العراق ما زال يخضع  للفصل السابع الخاص بالعقوبات، وقد ينجم عن ذلك اتخاذ إجراءات من شأنها إعادة النظر  بما هو قائم خصوصا بعد تعثر تشكيل الحكومة لأكثر من سبعة أشهر ونصف.* *وعلى الرغم من أن الاتهام  موّجه بالأساس إلى الولايات المتحدة، فإنه قد ينطوي على أثر سلبي في الساحة  السياسية العراقية، لا سيما بعد أن لاحت في الأفق تباشير تؤكد إمكانية تشكيل حكومة  من طرف المالكي الذي حصل على توافق واقعي سياسي من كل من واشنطن وطهران وبعض  الحكومات العربية، لتأتي المعلومات المنشورة من قبل ويكيليكس متهمة المالكي، الأمر  الذي يعقّد مشكلة تشكيل الوزارة ويدفع الأمور نحو التعويم ويُعاظم عوامل التباعد  والتنافر القائمة، فضلاً عن كونها فضيحة سياسية وأخلاقية تطيح بالكثير من السياسيين  فيما إذا ثبتت صحة الاتهامات الموجهة.* *ومقارنة بما يمكن أن يكون  لو كان هذا الأمر قد حدث في أي من البلدان الديمقراطية، فإن مجرد ورود مثل تلك  الاتهامات كفيلة بإجراء تحقيقات مباشرة قد تؤدي إلى الإطاحة بالحكومة، وقد تدفع  السياسيين في الحد الأدنى إلى اعتزال الحياة السياسية والانزواء بعيدا، بل إن أقل  من ذلك لو تم التوثق منه سيدفع السياسيين لتقديم استقالتهم.* *    "
دقّ موقع ويكيليكس ناقوس الخطر لا لحكومة  المالكي فحسب، بل للحكومات التي سبقتها وللحكومات التي تليها، ولهذا لا ينبغي لأحد  أن يفرح أو يشمت لاعتقاده أن خصومه ستتم مساءلتهم وحدهم
"فإذا كانت الولايات المتحدة  تستنكر ما أقدم عليه موقع ويكيليكس من نشره للوثائق السرية وتطالبه بتسليم جميع  الوثائق المحفوظة لديه، وإذا كانت الحكومة العراقية التي سارعت إلى تشكيل لجنة  وزارية برئاسة وزير العدل العراقي لرصد ومتابعة الوثائق التي تم نشرها على موقع  ويكيليكس، قد شككت في صحة ما ورد في الوثائق المنشورة، متهمة بعض الجهات بالوقوف  وراء ذلك لإعاقة تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة المالكي، وألقت إيران بكرتها في ملعب  الآخرين، فمن هو والحال هذه المستفيد من هذا التوقيت الذي سيجعل الدولة العراقية  المجروحة السيادة معوّمة أكثر مما هي عليه؟ ومن المستفيد من استمرار الفوضى غير  الخلاقة في العراق منذ العام 2003 وحتى اليوم؟ وما هذا إلا واحد من أوجه المأساة  العراقية المستمرة.* *إن موقع  ويكيليكس دقّ ناقوس الخطر لا لحكومة المالكي فحسب، بل للحكومات  التي سبقتها وللحكومات التي تليها، ولهذا لا ينبغي لأحد أن يفرح أو يشمت لاعتقاده  أن خصومه ستتم مساءلتهم، لأن المسؤولية جماعية ومشتركة وقد تمتد يد المساءلة  للجميع.* *إن ما ينبغي التركيز عليه  هو تحديد المسؤوليات إزاء الانتهاكات خارجياً وداخلياً، وجعل القضاء هو الكفيل  والحكم لتعويض الضحايا وجبر الضرر وذلك في طريق إصلاح النظام القانوني والقضائي  لوضع حد لانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان أينما وقعت.**المصدر:* *الجزيرة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*أكد مسؤولو موقع ويكليكس أنهم لم يكشفوا عن كافة الوثائق الخاصة  بحرب العراق وأنهم اضطروا لحجب العديد منها بهدف حماية العديد من الأفراد، متهمين  وزارة الدفاع الأميركية  برفض التعاون معهم بدعوى تعريض حياة  الجنود الأميركيين للخطر.*

*ونفى الموقع ادعاء البنتاغون، حيث أكد مؤسسه جوليان  آسانغ في مؤتمر صحفي بلندن إن نشر تلك الوثائق "لا تعرض حياة أحد للخطر".*

*وأشار مسؤولو الموقع بهذه المناسبة إلى  أن الأربعمائة ألف وثيقة المصنفة سرية تكشف حقيقة حرب العراق، موضحين في هذا  الصدد أن هناك حالات وفيات لمدنيين عراقيين جراء عمليات قتل وتعذيب لم يكشف  عنها.*

*وكشفوا أيضا أن أكثر من 80% من ضحايا تلك الحرب هم  من المدنيين، مضيفين أن أخطاء الإدارة الأميركية شكلت غطاء لعمليات التعذيب  وانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان في العراق. وأشاروا إلى أن الوثائق تتحدث عن سقوط خمسة  أضعاف الرقم المعلن لعدد القتلى في العراق.*

*وكان المتحدث باسم البنتاغون العقيد ديف لابان قال  للصحفيين في وقت سابق إن فريقا من الوزارة راجع ملفات حرب العراق التي يعتقد أنها  لدى ويكيليكس والتي تغطي فترة من 2003 حتى 2010.*

*ووصف المتحدث باسم البنتاغون التقارير  بأنها ميدانية سطحية إلى حد كبير قد تكشف أسماء عراقيين يعملون مع الولايات  المتحدة، وتعطي للمسلحين العراقيين فكرة نافذة إزاء العمليات الأميركية كما حدث مع  ملفات حرب أفغانستان.*

*التحقق من كل كلمة 
* ** *و*

*أكثر من 15 ألف وثيقة  سرية بشأن حرب أفغانستان.*

*وعرض الموقع أمام الصحفيين الأسلوب البحثي الذي  استخدمه في جمع المعلومات بشأن وثائق حرب العراق.*

*وكان ويكيليكس نشر في وقت سابق على صفحته في موقع  تويتر أنه يعتزم إصدار إعلان "مهم" صباح السبت في أوروبا، غير أنه سمح لبعض وسائل  الإعلام ومنها قناة الجزيرة وصحيفة الغارديان البريطانية ونيويورك تايمز بالاطلاع  على الوثائق السرية التي يعتزم نشرها.*

*تجسس*
*وأشار الموقع إلى أن وزارة الدفاع الأميركية هددت  بتطبيق قانون التجسس واتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضد وسائل الإعلام العالمية في حال  تسرعها في نشر الوثائق السرية عن الحرب في العراق.*

** 
*وحصلت الجزيرة على حق  الاطلاع على هذه الوثائق قبل نشرها وعرضت مساء الجمعة برنامجا تحقيقيا تطرق لأهم ما  جاء في تلك الوثائق.*

*واستند البرنامج إلى هذه الوثائق السرية من بين ما  تكشفت عنها تقارير للجيش الأميركي تتحدث عن احتمال تورط رئيس الوزراء العراقي  المنتهية ولايته نوري المالِكي في إدارة فرق للاعتقال، وكذلك تستر الجيش الأميركي  على التعذيب داخل السجون العراقية.*

*وتكشف الوثائق عن حالات من القتل والتعذيب والإساءة  للمدنيين على أيدي القوات العراقية، وأن عدد القتلى من المدنيين العراقيين أعلى  بكثير مما هو معلن، هذا إضافة إلى كشفها معلومات جديدة عن ضحايا شركة بلاك ووتر من  المدنيين، إلى جانب معلومات عن دور سري لإيران في تمويل وتسليح المليشيات  الشيعية.*

*يذكر أن ويكيليكس أثار غضب البنتاغون في يوليو/تموز  الماضي بنشره أكثر من تسعين ألف وثيقة تتعلق بالحرب في أفغانستان كان قد حصل عليها.  وكان هذا أكبر خرق أمني من نوعه في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة العسكري.

**المصدر:* *الجزيرة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*تحت عنوان: "انفضاح أميركا" يعلق الكاتب المشهور بصحيفة ذي إندبندنت البريطانية  روبرت فيسك على ما نشره موقع ويكيليكس من وثائق كشفت تفاصيل وحشية الحرب على العراق  وفضحت الخداع المدهش والمشين الذي ميز التصرفات الأميركية هناك.* *يقول فيسك: "إن العرب, بطبيعة الحال, علموا بما حصل, وعرفوا  كل شيء عن التعذيب الجماعي وإطلاق النار غير الشرعي على المدنيين والاستخدام الوحشي  للقوة الجوية في قصف بيوت العائلات, وعلموا بالمرتزقة الأميركية والبريطانية  الدنيئة وبمقابر القتلى الأبرياء, والعراقيون كلهم علموا بذلك لأنهم كانوا هم  الضحايا".* *ويمضي الكاتب ليستعرض الموقف الغربي من ذلك فيقول "أما نحن  فوحدنا الذين يمكننا أن ندعي أننا لم نعلم, ونحن وحدنا في الغرب نستطيع أن نواجه كل  ادعاء ضد الأميركيين والبريطانيين (..) بإقامة سياج من الأكاذيب حولنا".* *فلو أن أحدا تعرض للتعذيب وكشف عن ذلك لاعتبر الأميركيون  والبريطانيون -حسب فيسك- الأمر دعاية إرهابية, ولو اكتشف منزل يعج بالأطفال القتلى  نتيجة غارة جوية أميركية, لاعتبروا ذلك أيضا دعاية إرهابية أو "ضررا جانبيا" أو بكل  بساطة تذرعوا بالعبارة: "لا نعلم شيئا عن ذلك".* *لكن فيسك يفند ذلك بشدة قائلا "الواقع أننا جميعا نعلم أن  لهم دوما دورا في ما يحصل, وهو ما كشفه الكم الهائل من الوثائق العسكرية التي كشف  عنها أمس".*  *"
ما يثير اشمئزاز  الجنرالات الأميركيين  وحنقهم ليس الكشف عن الوثائق السرية, ولا لأن دماء قد تراق بسبب ذلك, وإنما لأنهم  ضبطوا وهم يقولون أكاذيب كنا دائما نعلم أنها  أكاذيب
"**وبحسب الكاتب فإن قناة  الجزيرة الفضائية بذلت جهودا استثنائية في اقتفاء أثر الأسر العراقية التي لم نسمع  شيئا عن بعض رجالها أو نسائها الذين فقدوا عند نقاط التفتيش الأميركية.* *وقبل أن يستعرض فيسك بعض ما جاء في تسريبات ويكيليكس بشأن  حرب العراق, فإنه يحث على الاهتمام بهذه الوثائق.* *ويحذر في هذا الإطار من إغراء تجنب بعض القصص بالقول "ليس  بها جديد", مضيفا أن "القصة القديمة" إنما هي فكرة تستخدمها الحكومات لكبح جماح  الاهتمام الإعلامي, ويستخدمها الصحفيون للتغطية على كسلهم.* *ويمضي الكاتب فيؤكد أن ما تكشف دليل على "انفضاح أميركا" بل  هو مادة صالحة لأن تستخدم من طرف المحامين في المحاكم, حسب رأيه.* *ويستطرد الكاتب بالحديث عن حظر السلطات العراقية تشريح جثث  القتلى العراقيين الذين ينقلهم الأميركيون إلى مشرحة بغداد, ويتساءل عن السبب في  ذلك قائلا "ألأنهم ماتوا أثناء تعذيبهم من طرف عراقيين يعملون لحساب القوات  الأميركية؟" وهل يتماشى ذلك مع 1300 تقرير أميركي مستقل بشأن التعذيب في مراكز  الشرطة العراقية؟* *ويعرج الكاتب على تجربة أميركية في الكويت بعد تحريره من  القوات العراقية 1991, حيث كان الجنود الأميركيون يستمعون لصراخ السجناء  الفلسطينيين وهم يعذبون من طرف الشرطة الكويتية, ولم يتدخلوا, بل إن الأوامر  الصادرة إليهم تحظر عليهم التدخل.* *ويتوقع فيسك أن يكون لهذا الكم (الكنز كما يسميه) الهائل من  المعلومات عن حرب العراق تداعيات خطيرة ليس على الصحفيين الاستقصائيين فحسب, وإنما  على الجيوش كذلك.* *وبالطبع –يقول فيسك- فإن هذا الكم الهائل من التقارير  السرية لو أثبت أن عدد القتلى العراقيين كان أقل مما أعلن عنه من قبل وأن الجنود  الأميركيين لم يتغاضوا قط عن تعذيب الشرطة العراقية للمعتقلين وأنهم نادرا ما  أطلقوا النار على المدنيين عند نقاط التفتيش, وأنهم قدموا المرتزقة للعدالة, لو تم  كل ذلك لكان الجنرالات الأميركيون هم من يقدمون هذه الوثائق إلى الصحفيين مجانا  ودون مقابل عند مداخل وزارة الدفاع الأميركية.* *ويختم الكاتب مقاله بالقول إن ما يثير اشمئزاز هؤلاء  الجنرالات وحنقهم ليس الكشف عن الوثائق السرية, ولا لأن دماء قد تراق بسبب ذلك,  وإنما لأنهم ضبطوا وهم يقولون أكاذيب كنا دائما نعلم أنها أكاذيب.

**المصدر:* *الجزيرة*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*طالبت قوى عراقية بالتحرك في المحيطين العربي  والدولي لمحاكمة مرتكبي الجرائم بحق العراقيين، من القوات الأميركية والأجهزة  الأمنية العراقية، استنادا إلى الوثائق التي كشفها موقع ويكيليكس وحصلت عليها  الجزيرة عن الحرب على العراق.

 وطالبت هذه القوى المجتمع الدولي بالوقوف إلى جانب  الشعب العراقي وقضيته، ومحاكمة جميع الذين ارتكبوا الجرائم بحق العراقيين منذ بداية  الغزو الأميركي عام 2003 وحتى الآن.

 وكانت الجزيرة كشفت في برنامج "كشف المستور" -الذي  استند إلى وثائق سرية عن حرب العراق- تفاصيل تعلن لأول مرة تحدثت عن تورط رئيس  الوزراء العراقي المنتهية ولايته نوري المالكي في إدارة فرق للقتل والتعذيب.  
كما توضح الوثائق حقيقة الدور الإيراني ونشاط  القاعدة وممارسة الصحوات، وتميط هذه التقارير اللثام عن مأساة عشرات آلاف الضحايا  المدنيين الذين سقطوا بنيران الجيش الأميركي. كما تظهر حقائق جديدة عن تورط القوات  العراقية في تعذيب السجناء وحتى اغتصابهم وقتلهم أحيانا.

وترسم الوثائق صورة للمالكي بعيون الأميركيين،  فيبدو رئيس الوزراء المنتهية ولايته شخصا طائفيا منحازا بالقوة إلى طائفته الشيعية  على حساب مواطنيه السنة، كما تصور هذه الوثائق وجها خفيا للمالكي وهو يقود فرقا  عسكرية تنفذ أوامره في الاغتيالات والاعتقالات.


 وقال الدكتور مثنى حارث الضاري مسؤول قسم الثقافة  والإعلام في هيئة علماء المسلمين إن الهيئة لم تتفاجأ بالمعلومات التي تضمنتها هذه  الوثائق، مشيرا إلى أن الهيئة سبق وأصدرت مئات البيانات والتصريحات الصحفية التي  فضحت فيها ما يرتكب من جرائم بحق العراقيين، من قبل قوات الاحتلال الأميركية  والأجهزة الأمنية العراقية.

 وكشف الضاري في حديثه للجزيرة نت عن وجود وثائق  كثيرة تؤكد ارتكاب هذه الجرائم، وقال "توجد تفاصيل موثقة بالصوت والصورة والمكان،  تثبت حصول آلاف الجرائم من اعتقالات وتعذيب وقتل عشوائي بحق العراقيين".

  
استعداد  وانتقادات
 وأكد الضاري استعداد هيئة علماء المسلمين للتعاون  مع أي جهة أو منظمة للتحقيق في هذه الجرائم وإثباتها أمام العالم أجمع، وطالب بأن  يكون العمل جادا وفاعلا، وأن تتحرك جميع الأطراف لمحاكمة المجرمين من المسؤولين في  الحكومة العراقية ومن القوات الأميركية.

 ووجه الضاري انتقادا لوسائل الإعلام التي يقول إنها  لم تعط مساحات تناسب الجرائم التي ترتكب في العراق رغم تزويدها بالبيانات والأدلة  الدامغة، وحرصت القوى الوطنية العراقية على فضحها طيلة السنوات الماضية.

 وأضاف أن الهيئة ستقدم الوثائق لأي جهة أو محكمة  دولية، وشدد على أن الوثائق المتوفرة لدى الهيئة تعزز من المعلومات الواردة في  الوثائق التي نشرها الموقع الأميركي.

 من جهته يقول الدكتور خضير المرشدي الناطق باسم حزب  البعث للجزيرة نت إن هذه الوثائق أثبتت أن عمليات القتل وانتهاك حقوق الإنسان  وكرامة العراقيين، "إنما هي سياسة أميركية صهيونية إيرانية، يمثلها في العراق نوري  المالكي وحزبه العميل حزب الدعوة، هذا الحزب الإجرامي الذي عرف بتأريخه الإجرامي من  خلال التفجيرات والقتل أثناء حكم الدولة العراقية الوطنية"، حسب قوله.

  
مؤتمر  قانوني
 وأضاف أن التقرير "يثبت حقيقتين هامتين، الأولى أن  العراق بلد محتل يتعرض لتدمير ممنهج وأن المقاومة بكل مكوناتها هي الممثل الشرعي  والوحيد لشعب العراق".

 وتابع "الحقيقة الثانية هي أن هذه الوثائق تحمل  رسالة واضحة إلى إخواننا وأشقائنا العرب حكومات وشعوبا وكتابا ومثقفين وإعلاميين،  وأقصد الذين طبلوا للاحتلال وحكوماته، والجامعة العربية التي تستقبل المالكي وهو  مجرم يقود عمليات اعتقالات واغتيالات، عليهم أن يراجعوا موقفهم من هذه العملية  السياسية الفاشلة البغيضة التي جاء بها الاحتلال لتدمير العراق"، على حد  قوله.

 وكشف المرشدي عن قرب عقد مؤتمر قانوني "بغرض ملاحقة  الاحتلال وأعوانه عن جرائمهم بحق العراق والعراقيين"، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الوثائق "هي  جزء من الحقيقة التي نمتلك أضعافها من الوثائق التي تدين الاحتلال وعملائه".

 بدوره يقول هاني عاشور مستشار القائمة العراقية  للجزيرة نت "إن ظهور هذه الوثائق في هذا الوقت بالذات هو محاولة واضحة لتغيير مسار  الخارطة السياسية في العراق كما نعتقد".

 وأضاف "ظهور هذه الوثائق في وقت أزمة حرجة يمر بها  العراق يعني أن هناك محاولات لصناعة أجواء جديدة، خاصةً وأنهم قالوا إن هناك 300  اسم، وهذه الأسماء يمكن أن تتأثر في حال ظهورها، وهناك محاولة لإبعاد هذه الأسماء  عن العملية السياسية في العراق بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر".

 ويشير عاشور إلى أن الإعلام الأميركي لديه القدرة  على التأثير في الحراك السياسي لما يمتلكه من وثائق يمكن أن يظهرها في اللحظات  الحرجة، والتي يعتقد أنها مناسبة بالنسبة له.

 وتوقع أن يزيد استمرار كشف هذه الوثائق الأزمة  العراقية تعقيدا، خاصةً أن هذه الوثائق تتعلق بمحور العراق ودول الجوار والشخصيات  العراقية. وطالب بضرورة التحرك عربيا ودوليا إضافة إلى تحريك دعاوى داخل العراق  ومحاكمة الذين يثبت ارتكابهم جرائم بحق العراقيين.

 من ناحيته يقول الشيخ أحمد الغانم الأمين العام  لتجمع العشائر العراقية في الجنوب للجزيرة نت إن الوثائق التي نشرت على موقع  ويكيليكس تبين ما جاء به الاحتلال وعملاؤه إلى العراق.

  
إدانة  وفضح
 وأضاف "هذه الوثائق تدين الاحتلال الأميركي  والحكومات التي نصبها في العراق بارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية وحقوق الإنسان بحق  العراق والعراقيين، وستفضح هذه الوثائق الدور الأميركي في تدمير العراق، كما ستفضح  حلفاء الاحتلال الذين جاؤوا معه، ودور العملاء الذين طبلوا له ووصفوه بالمحرر من  الدكتاتورية".

 وقال إن فضائح أكبر ستكشف في المستقبل، مشيرا إلى  أن القوى العراقية طال ما تحدثت عن جرائم وانتهاكات ترتكب بحق العراقيين من قبل  القوات الأميركية والحكومية، وطالب بمحاكمة جميع المجرمين.

 ويتوقع مراقبون أن تبدأ بعض القوى العراقية في  الخارج التحرك في المحيطين العربي والدولي، لفضح الجرائم المرتكبة في العراق منذ  بداية الغزو الأميركي عام 2003 حتى الوقت الحالي.

 وقد يشمل التحرك الجامعة العربية والاتحاد الأوروبي  إضافة إلى الاتحادات الحقوقية والمنظمات المعنية بحقوق الإنسان, وإضافة إلى وثائق  ويكيليكس، فإن وثائق وحقائق أخرى ستعرض أمام تلك الجهات.
* *المصدر:* *الجزيرة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لمعلوماتك، لم تعد العراق دولة محتلة لعدة سنوات الآن، وهي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة ومعترف بها من قبل شعبها ومن قبل المجتمع الدولي على ذلك النحو. قرار مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 1859 يعترف بسيادة العراق واستقلاله. نص القرار موجود في الرابط أدناه:
> 
> http://www.unhcr.org/cgi-bin/texis/v...ocid=4961ee8f2
> 
> أعلن تنظيم القاعدة مسؤوليته عن المجزرة الأخيرة المتعمدة ضد مسيحيين في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العراق وأعلن مسؤوليته عن عدد من الأعمال الوحشية العنيفة الأخرى ضد المدنيين الأبرياء، وآخرها كان عدد من الهجمات بقذائف الهاون والتفجيرات في بغداد التي استهدفت عمدا المسيحيين في يوم 10 نوفمبر. وقائمة جرائمهم ضد المدنيين لا نهاية لها.
> 
> وفي موضوع آخر، الولايات المتحدة تشجع وتأمل في أن ترى حكومة عراقية شاملة للأحزاب السياسية التي تمثل إرادة الشعب العراقي وتعترف بأن جميع الكتل الرئيسية التي حققت دعما كبيرا خلال الانتخابات قبل ستة أشهر تستحق أن تلعب دورا في مستقبل العراق.
> 
> يعمل جيشنا مع الحكومة العراقية لتأمين استقرار وازدهار العراق ومستقبله، في حين أن ايران تقوم بتمويل الجماعات الإرهابية لزعزعة استقرار العراق وتدمير بنيته التحتية والحاق الضرر بسكانه المدنيين. قل لي من يساعد العراقيين ومن يسعى عمدا لتدميره؟
> ...


كل الأحترام للأستاذ إيهاب احمد سأحاول العودة ونقل أى مشاركة سياقها خارج عن الموضوع .
فريق التواصل / احترم دفاعك ولكن ما نشرته ويكليكس يستحق أن يناقش وأن تكون ردودكم عليه حقيقية وموضوعية .
تقولون أن العراق لم يعد دولة محتلة ؟ فماذا تفعلون أنتم هناك ؟
نعم نعلم أنة تنظيم القاعدة وراء التفجيرات فى الكنيسة ونحن ضد هذا الفعل ولكن بما أن لكم اليد العليا مع الشريك الإيرانى فى العراق فلماذا لم تجتسوا هذا التنظيم كما ما فعلتم مع البعث العراقى ومع كل من قاومكم خاصة  وانت تقول أن جيشكم يعمل مع الحكومة العراقية وكم سألت نفسى كيف توغلت إيران فى العراق فى ظل تواجد قواتكم ؟ 
أما عن مطالبتك لى بتوجيه سوالى عن امتلاك قنابل ذرية لها فأنى اسألك لماذا ترفضون مناقشة هذا الموضوع فى الهيئات الدولية وتستخدمون حق النقض دائماً ضد أى محاولة لفضح إسرائيل؟
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## فريق التواصل

> انا اعتذر للاخ * ايهاب ناصر و لكن فعلا في بعض الردود مستفزة ، كنت اتمنى ان اتابع موضوعك في صمت ، و جزك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الرائع و بارك الله فيك و انار دربك و رزقك السعادة في الدارين 
> 
> نعود الى الموضوع : 
> 
> و الله انا مستغربة كثير ، لا و  عم اضحك كمان من كثر الابداع الفني ههههههههههه  * شر البلية ما يضحك *
> 
> و الله جد؟؟؟ لك مرة سمعت انه العراق دخل كتاب قنس؟؟؟؟؟ للارقام القياسية بعدما حطم الرقم في تشكيل الحكومة؟؟ لا و دولة و لها حكيان و سيادة ، طيب بالله عليك هي من قبل شو كانت؟؟؟ دويلة؟؟؟ و لا ولاية؟؟؟؟ لا ممكن كانت قارة و تم تحويلها الى دولة ............ ممكن العلم لله 
> 
> ههههههههههه ، عن جد؟؟؟ كأنه سمعت هالكلمة من قبل  القاعدة؟؟؟ حدا فيكم يعرف شو تعني هالكلمة؟؟؟ طيب بأي لغة هي؟؟؟ لانه الظاهرة انها امريكية الصنع و الله أعلم 
> ...


لقد اعترف كل من المجتمع العراقي والمجتمع الدولي والأمم المتحدة بدولة العراق كدولة مستقلة. من أنت حتى تحرميهم من هذا الواقع؟

إذا قرأت الأخبار مؤخراً لعرفت أن الحكومة العراقية قد وافقت على تشكيل حكومة شاملة تعكس إرادة الشعب. وقد هنأ الرئيس أوباما الحكومة العراقية على هذا الإنجاز وأشار إلى أنه يمثل علامة بارزة. هذا إلى جانب المساعدة التي نقدمها للشعب العراقي وحكومته يبين بوضوح نوايانا الحسنة واهتمامنا بهم. ماذا قدمت أنت لهم؟

وأخيراً، أمريكا لم تقم باختلاق شخصية أسامة بن لادن ولا القاعدة. الاعتقاد بذلك يعني تحويل وقلب التاريخ والمنطق السليم رأساً على عقب. في ذلك الوقت، قام عدد كبير من العرب بالسفر طواعية إلى أفغانستان لمحاربة الاتحاد السوفيتي، وبقوا هناك بعد الحرب. وليست الولايات المتحدة البلد الوحيد الذي دعم أفغانستان مالياً لمحاربة الاحتلال السوفيتي، فقد قامت كل من باكستان والسعودية ومصر والصين والمملكة المتحدة ودول أخرى بدعم أفغانستان أيضاً. وسأذكرك بأن حكومة باكستان كانت القناة المتحكمة التي تم من خلالها إيصال المساعدات إلى المحاربين في أفغانستان. وعلاوةً على ذلك، لم تقم الولايات المتحدة بتجنيد أشخاص من الخارج للمحاربة هناك- فلم يكن هناك أي حاجة لذلك.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> كل الأحترام للأستاذ إيهاب احمد سأحاول العودة ونقل أى مشاركة سياقها خارج عن الموضوع .
> فريق التواصل / احترم دفاعك ولكن ما نشرته ويكليكس يستحق أن يناقش وأن تكون ردودكم عليه حقيقية وموضوعية .
> تقولون أن العراق لم يعد دولة محتلة ؟ فماذا تفعلون أنتم هناك ؟
> نعم نعلم أنة تنظيم القاعدة وراء التفجيرات فى الكنيسة ونحن ضد هذا الفعل ولكن بما أن لكم اليد العليا مع الشريك الإيرانى فى العراق فلماذا لم تجتسوا هذا التنظيم كما ما فعلتم مع البعث العراقى ومع كل من قاومكم خاصة  وانت تقول أن جيشكم يعمل مع الحكومة العراقية وكم سألت نفسى كيف توغلت إيران فى العراق فى ظل تواجد قواتكم ؟ 
> أما عن مطالبتك لى بتوجيه سوالى عن امتلاك قنابل ذرية لها فأنى اسألك لماذا ترفضون مناقشة هذا الموضوع فى الهيئات الدولية وتستخدمون حق النقض دائماً ضد أى محاولة لفضح إسرائيل؟
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


كما ذكرت من قبل في هذا المنتدى، لقد وقعت الحكومة العراقية ذات السيادة الكاملة على اتفاقية وضع القوات الأمريكية في العراق (صوفا) والتي طالبت فيها بالمساعدة العسكرية الأمريكية حتى نهاية عام 2011. لقد انسحبت الألوية القتالية الأمريكية من العراق قبل بضعة أشهر وبقية القوات ستنسحب في نهاية العام المقبل. تملك الولايات المتحدة اتفاقيات صوفا مماثلة مع الكثير من الدول الأخرى في جميع أنحاء العالم مثل اليابان ولكن يبدو أنه لا يقوم أي شخص باعتبار تلك الدول محتلة من قبل الولايات المتحدة.

على صعيد آخر، لقد انتقدت الولايات المتحدة علنا وتكرارا ايران لتدخلها في الشؤون العراقية وتمويلها للجماعات الإرهابية وفرق الموت. وفي واقع الأمر، قامت الحكومة الأمريكية بمساعدة الحكومة العراقية في عام 2006 في عمليات مكافحة الإرهاب ضد هذه الجماعات وكانت جهود الحكومتين المشتركة ناجحة.

----------

